# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Φρεγατες τυπου S

## nautikos

Οι φρεγατες *τυπου S* αποτελουν εδω και πολλα χρονια την ραχοκοκκαλια του Ελληνικου Στολου. Ναυπηγηθηκαν στα ναυπηγεια _Royal Schelde_ της _Ολλανδιας_ και αποκτηθηκαν κατα καιρους μεταχειρισμενες απο το _Ολλανδικο Ναυτικο_ που σταδιακα τις απεσυρε. Φοβερα σκαρια, πολυ αρτια οργανωμενα και κατασκευασμενα, ακομη και αν ναυπηγηθηκαν στις αρχες τις δεκαετιας του '80. Οσοι εχουν υπηρετησει σε αυτες παντα μιλανε με τα καλυτερα λογια και μαλιστα οι Ολλανδοι εκ των υστερων μετανιωσαν που τις εδωσαν (το διαβαζα σε ενα δικο τους φορουμ).

Απο το hellenicnavy.gr εχουμε τα ακολουθα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα :

*Διαστάσεις:* 130,5/14,6/6,2 μέτρα
*Εκτόπισμα:* 3.630 τόν. 
*Πρόωση:* 2 RR Olympus 56.800 HR, 2 RR Tyne 10 
*Ταχύτητα:* 30 κόμβοι
*Πλήρωμα:* 198
*Οπλισμός:* 2 πυροβόλα 76 χιλ. ΟΤΟ Melara, 2 συστήματα εγγύς προστασίας Phalanx, σύστημα Κ/Β Ε.Ε. Harpoon και Ε/Α Sea Sparrow. Επίσης Α/Υ τορπίλες και σύστημα ΗΝ αντίμετρων. Έχει δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 2 Ε/Κ ΑΒ 212ASW 

(Ο οπλισμος αναφερεται στην Φ/Γ *Ελλη* και *Λημνος*, στις υπολοιπες υπαρχει μια μικρη διαφοροποιηση).

el54.jpg

el20.jpg

el67.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Παλι εσκισες nautike τα μοντελακια καταπληκτικα μπραβο σου....πολυ ωραια δουλεια.

----------


## koukou

kai mia klasiki foto

----------


## nautikos

Αυτη η φωτο ειναι παλια, γιατι αν προσεξετε στην δεξια μπαντα, η λεμβος εχει αντικατασταθει τα τελευταια χρονια με ενα RIB. Παντως ενα φοβερο χαρακτηριστικο τους ειναι οι τεραστιες προπελλες του σε σχεση με το μεγεθος τους (οποιος τις εχει δει σε δεξαμενισμο καταλαβαινει :Wink: ). Μαλιστα θελει προσοχη στους χειρισμους προσδεσης γιατι ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο να χτυπησουν τα φτερα στο ντοκο. Για αυτο υπαρχει και ενας προφυλακτηρας σε καθε μπαντα στο υψος της προπελλας οπως φαινεται και στην 3η φωτο που εχω ανεβασει.

----------


## mike_rodos

Καλά φίλε nautike δεν παίζεσαι... τα αριστουργηματά σου κάθομαι και τα χαζεύω με τις ώρες!!! Μπράβο σου ακόμη μία φορά!!!

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

καταπληκτικες οι φωτος με τα μοντελακια

ολα τα λεφτα παντως στισ φ/γ τυπου s ειναι ο ηχος τους εν πλω

----------


## koukou

μια και έχουμε αρκετές!!!

----------


## erwdios

Η φρεγάτα ΑΔΡΙΑΣ

----------


## koukou

Γερασμένες ,όμως καλό συντηρημένες οι φρεγάτες τύπου <<S>> οργώνουν τις ελληνικές θάλασσες και όχι μόνο…
Βαπόρια καλοτάξιδα με φοβερές υπηρεσιακές δυνατότητες που διασφαλίζουν τα χωρικά ύδατα της χώρας μας !!!

----------


## koukou

Μακάρι να την είχαμε, οι φρεγάτες  τύπου <<Μ>> είναι η συνέχεια των <<S>> ,πάντως να είσαι καλά φίλε μου για την ωραία φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## epop

τουλάχιστον οι φρεγάτες τύπου S , σε σχέση με τις ΜΕΚΟ.. 
αναλαμβάνουν πιο σοβαρά ταξίδια..

----------


## koukou

> τουλάχιστον οι φρεγάτες τύπου S , σε σχέση με τις ΜΕΚΟ.. 
> αναλαμβάνουν πιο σοβαρά ταξίδια..


Θα έλεγα ότι και οι δύο τύποι φρεγατών αντιμετωπίζουν εξίσου καλά τις απαιτήσεις που έχει η Ελληνική πολιτεία!!! Οι φρεγάτες τύπου <<s>> βρίσκονται συχνά σε μεγάλα ταξίδια και αποστολές,  για 2 βασικούς λόγους 
1)είναι περισσότερες σε σχέση με τις meko
2) λόγο ηλικίας
Είναι λογικό να μην θέλουν να έχουν τις meko σε μεγάλα ταξίδια ,είναι καθαρά  θέμα παλαιότητας !!!αν θυμηθείς όταν υπήρχαν τα Α/Τ είχαν τα περισσότερα ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό ενώ ξεκούραζαν  τις knox ,μετά πήραν  σειρά οι knox  ,αφού εφοδιαστικαμε με τις <<s>> ….και αργότερα (δηλαδή σήμερα )έχουν πάρει σειρά η <<s>>,και σιγά σιγά, με την παραλαβή καινούριων θα πάρουν σειρά και οι meko !!!
Αν και οι  meko  δραστηριοποιούνται σε επιχειρήσεις στο εξωτερικό!!!από όσο θυμάμαι ήταν meko  η πρώτη που κατέβηκε   στην Σομαλία ως  1 Ευρωπαϊκή Δύναμη και έλληνα διοικητή (αναφέρεται στον <<Ε>> αν δεν με ξεγελά η μνήμη μου)

----------


## epop

πολύ δεξίωση.. !!

όπως για παράδειγμα την δευτέρα έχουμε την άσκηση 'Ιωνας 2009'.. 
έρευνα και διάσωση.. 
γίνεται ένα γυμνάσιο ναυαγού..εντάξει.. 

και μετά δεξιώσεις σε πολιτική και στρατιωτική ηγεσία.. 

και να κουβαλάει και να σερβίρει το πλήρωμα .. 

λες και είσαι σε κανένα κτήμα που γίνονται γάμοι.. 
 :Razz:

----------


## Righting_Arm(GZ)

Krima ta vaporakia , makari oi galonades pou ta pane na xan sxesi me vaporia! den einai eironia na sai antiploiarxos (kuvernitis se fregata) kai na perneis plohgo ston naustathmo (vathmo anthipaspistis) gia na sou rixnei to vapori sto monimo sou P1 , P2 etc...???? einai toulaxiston ntropi gia to aksioma kai tin idiotita os kuvernitis!!! kapoioi einai mono gia na diorganonoun me to paramikro drinks sta elikodromia ton fregaton kai tipot allo!!!

----------


## koukou

Ας δούμε λίγο την επιχειρησιακή μεριά των πλοίων με μια φωτογραφία από το επίσημο site του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού    
fg12.jpg

----------


## koukou

Φίλοι μου πραγματικά έχετε και οι δύο δίκιο !!!
Δυστυχώς τα πράγματα από το 90΄και μετά έχουν αλλάξει-και ταυτόχρονα χαλάσει !!!
Αν και είναι έκτος θέματος  όλα αυτά που αναφέρονται , σχετικά με το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού και την ικανότητα του ,ειδικότερα στα υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη που(θα έπρεπε)  κρατούν στα χέρια τους το ηθικό όλου του προσωπικού του Π.Ν, πράγματι τα πράγματα δεν είναι στον σωστό δρόμο όσο αφόρα την σωστή εκπαίδευση σε ένα από τα ζωτικά ΄΄ αντικείμενα ΄΄ του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού την ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ!!!
Αν και δεν πρέπει σε καμία περίπτωση να τους βάλουμε όλους σε ένα καζάνι …ίσως τους περισσότερους !!!

----------


## koukou

Ένα  βίντεο με πολλές εικόνες από την διοίκηση φρεγατών …..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Glm8p6Ch4oc

----------


## koukou

και μια και με έχει πιάσει ,θα ρίξω στην σκηνή ένα ακόμα βιντεάκι, με πολλές αλήθειες για την ζωή στα πολεμικά πλοία , λίγο δράση , και πολύ φαμφάρα του Π.Ν που αλλιώς δεν θα έδινε όχι άδεια ,αλά ούτε γεμάτα για να πραγματοποιηθεί η εκπομπή και να σχετίζετε με αυτό!!!λοιπόν άλλη μία ¶σκηση με πρωταγωνιστές τους<< κομπάρσους >>  
Τα πρόσωπα τα πλοία και η άσκηση έχουν δημοσιευτεί στα ΜΜΕ ….     
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjidIdPOHdc

----------


## Leo

Τιμή για το ΠΝ η σημερινή είδηση που δημοσίευσε η *BIMCO*
και αφορά επιτυχία στην εξουδετέρωση μιας Πειρατικής ομάδας στον Ινδικό Ωκεανό. Περισσότερα *εδώ*. Θα ήθελα να συγχαρώ το πλήρωμα της φρεγάτας μας και να τους ευχαριστήσω για τις προσπάθειες τους να αποκαταστήσουν την τάξη στην περιοχή. Να σημειώσω ότι δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που ακούμε για τις προσπάθειες της Ελληνικής συμμετοχής στο γκρουπ των πολεμικών πλοίων που συμμετέχουν στην προσπάθεια ελέγχου της Πειρατείας στον Ινδικό.

----------


## MAKISG21

Πραγματικά είναι όντος πετιχυμένη η εξουδετέρωση των πειρατών. Μπράβο στα παιδιά. Συνέχεια μας κάνουν περίφανους

----------


## Leo

Δεν γνωρίζψ αν αφορά το θέμα αυτό αλλά βάζω έδω αντίσοιχο άρθρο που δημοσίευσε η εφημερίδα 

 
*ΙΜΟ: Βράβευση αξιωματικών ΠΝ για τη δράση κατά της πειρατείας*
Τρίτη, 24 Νοεμβρίου 2009 20:26
URL: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/redirstory.asp?id=1745827 



Ο διεθνής ναυτιλιακός οργανισμός IMO στο πλαίσιο της 26ης γενικής του συνέλευσης, η οποία πραγματοποιείται αυτές τις ημέρες στο Λονδίνο, βράβευσε χθες βράδυ σε ειδική τελετή τους Έλληνες αξιωματικούς του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού οι οποίοι συμμετέχουν στις επιχειρήσεις εναντίον των πειρατών στο Αντεν.

Τα βραβεία παρέλαβαν οι Έλληνες αντιπλοίαρχοι Παναγιώτης Λυμπέρης και Αντώνης Παπαϊωάννου.

Στην τελετή παραβρέθηκαν η υπουργός Οικονομίας, Ανταγωνιστικότητας και Ναυτιλίας Λούκα Κατσέλη και ο Έλληνας πρέσβης στο Λονδίνο κ. Βασίλης Πισπινής.

ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ

----------


## Joyrider

Παραιτήθηκε ο κυβερνήτης της φρεγάτας F460 ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ λίγες μέρες μετά την παραλαβή του πλοίου !!!


*Μείζονα προβλήματα στην επιχειρησιακή ετοιμότητα των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων προκαλεί η κυβερνητική πολιτική επί του προσωπικού, μία πολιτική που υπαγορεύεται βέβαια από το Μνημόνιο που υπεγράφη τον περασμένο Μάϊο: Λίγες ημέρες μετά την παράδοση της φρεγάτας F460 AΙΓΑΙΟΝ (8 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010) στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό, λόγω ολοκλήρωσης του άκρως δαπανηρού (και υπό δικαστική διερεύνηση) προγράμματος εκσυγχρονισμού και αναβάθμισης των συστημάτων της, ο κυβερνήτης της φρεγάτας, αντιπλοίαρχος στον βαθμό, παραιτήθηκε από το Π.Ν. επικαλούμενος «προσωπικούς λόγους»!* 
*Το γεγονός ότι παραιτούνται πλέον αξιωματικοί σε τόσο χαμηλούς βαθμούς και μάλιστα την επαύριο παραλαβής σκαφών τα οποία υποτίθεται ότι βρίσκονται στην πρώτη γραμμή άμυνας της χώρας, δεν δείχνει να προβληματίζει κανέναν.* 


*Πηγη*
http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/ind...4417&Itemid=51



Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα παρεξηγηθεί αυτό που θα γράψω.Επειδή είμαι ένστολος κι εγώ τους καταλαβαίνω.Κι εγώ δύσκολα τα φέρνω βόλτα με το μισθό που παίρνω, αλλά αν βάζαμε λίγο νερό στο κρασί μας και να βάλουμε πλάτη γι' αυτή την έρημη τη πατρίδα, όπως μπορούμε ; Οι πολιτικοί και οι αποφάσεις τους έρχονται και παρέρχονται, εμείς οφείλουμε να παραμένουμε σύμμαχοι και αρωγοί του λαού μας !


ΥΓ.Δεν είμαι πολιτικοποιημένος σε καμία παράταξη, ούτε και ήμουν ποτέ ! Το καλό της πατρίδας με ενδιαφέρει...

----------


## Grotta

Θα έπρεπε  να παραιτηθούν και άλλοι, και να μην κοιτάνε τα γαλονάκια τους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τη φρεγάτα Αιγαίο F460 την ώρα που αναχωρεί για άσκηση στις 11/01/2011. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink: 

ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ F 460 02 11-01-2011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TEΛΙΚΑ Η ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ; ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΧΛΩΜΟ...

----------


## Express Pigasos

αφου εχουμε δει καθε ειδους πλοιο να αναχωρει απο το μεγαλο λιμανι να δουμε και το αυθεντικο Kortenaer να αναχωρει απο τον Πειραια στις 7 του φετινου Οκτωβρη....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευχαριστούμε γιά το βίντεο. Επιτυχημένα καράβια κ σωστή η κίνηση του ΠΝ να αποκτήσει τις ολλανδικές Φ/Γ. Δυστυχώς όμως αρχίζουν να δείχνουν τα χρόνια τους κ με την κρίση θα "τραβήξουν πολύ κουπί" ακόμα με εξαίρεση τις δύο που αναγγέλθηκε ότι θα παροπλιστούν...κ εννοείται,χωρίς αντικατάσταση.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Ευχαριστούμε γιά το βίντεο. Επιτυχημένα καράβια κ σωστή η κίνηση του ΠΝ να αποκτήσει τις ολλανδικές Φ/Γ. Δυστυχώς όμως αρχίζουν να δείχνουν τα χρόνια τους κ με την κρίση θα "τραβήξουν πολύ κουπί" ακόμα με εξαίρεση τις δύο που αναγγέλθηκε ότι θα παροπλιστούν...κ εννοείται,χωρίς αντικατάσταση.



Σιγουρα μια ειναι η Μπουμπουλινα..η αλλη??Ο Θεμιστοκλης?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτόν σκέφθηκα κ εγώ, πάντως μιά από τις μή εκσυγχρονισμένες. Δεν είναι ηλικιακά τα κριτήρια,παίζουν πολλά, σε τι κατάσταση είναι,πότε είναι η επόμενη ακινησία...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ,το νεώτερο πλοίο της κλάσης,παροπλίστηκε στον ΝΣ στις 18/2 συμπτωματικά τώρα που ειπώθηκε ότι θα πάρουμε δανεικές από την Γαλλία  2 Φ/Γ τύπου FREMM oι οποίες είναι ανώτερες από ό,τι διαθέτουν οι Τούρκοι αλλά καραβολατρικά δεν "λένε"...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mου κάνει  εντύπωση που το καράβι  ρυμουλκήθηκε από τον ΝΚ στη Σαλαμίνα γιά να γίνει η τελετή υποστολής Σημαίας.
Συνήθως συμβαίνει το αντίθετο δλδ γίνεται η τελετή στον ΝΣ κ το πλοίο αν είναι γιά παροπλισμό στην Κρήτη πάει αυτοδύναμα.Η ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ όμως εδώ κ πολύ καιρό ήταν ανενεργή.
Φαντάζομαι μετά τις απαραίτητες διαδικασίες θα το δέσουν απέναντι στην Αμφιάλη.Μην περιμένετε όμως ότι σύντομα θα πάει γιά σκραπ ή θα γίνει στόχος.Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μετά αρκετά χρόνια όταν τα περισσότερα της κλάσης του θα έχουν παροπλιστεί κ αυτά.Ως τότε θα καννιβαλίζεται σαν πηγή ανταλλακτικών.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κάποιες από τις μη εκσυγχρονισμένες έχουν να τραβήξουν πολύ κουπί ακόμα...
Από τις FREMM λέει θα πάρουμε την LANGUEDOC παράδοση 1/2016 κ την ΒRETAGNE  τον 6/2018.
Ζήσε Μάη μου δλδ κ ο Στόλος γερνάει παιδιά.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Η Μπουμπουλινα κανιβαλιζεται απο το 2009 σίγουρα οταν και έκανα τη θητεία μ εγω ( ΔΦΓ) . Μαλιστα λέγανε και θυμάμαι πως είχα δει φωτο συνκληρουχα μου πως την είχαν βγάλει για δεξαμενισμο στη Σουδα... Οπότε κανιβαλιζεται σίγουρα 4 χρονια. οπότε παίζει πολυ σύντομα να τη δούμε με κανα ρ/κ είτε για ΠΒΚ είτε για τον selim san...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήταν τουλάχιστον δύο χρόνια στον ΝΚ κ πολύ καιρό στην μόνιμη δεξαμενή.Η πείρα λέει ότι θα υπάρχει γιά χρόνια ακόμα, τουλάχιστον όσο υπάρχουν σε ενέργεια μη εκσυγχρονισμένες οι οποίες έχουν κάποια συστήματα από μίνι αναβάθμιση που είχε γίνει από τους Ολλάνδούς.
Πέρα από ό,τι έχουν πάρει από πάνω γιατί χρειάστηκε στο μεταξύ,η αποψίλωση αρχίζει από ευαίσθητα ηλεκτρονικά που θέλουν αποθήκευση κ στο τέλος μένει  ό,τι δεν χαλάει αν μείνει εκτεθειμένο.
Στην θητεία μου πήραν από το παροπλισμένο πολλά χρόνια Π/Σ ΣΑΚΙΠΗΣ (μετασκευή από Α/Γ) τον εργάτη της πρύμης γιά να τον βάλουν σε ένα Ο/Γ. Δλδ καμιά φορά ταιριάζει κάτι κ σε άλλο τύπο πλοίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η Φ/Γ Κανάρης F 464 σε ποιές ανήκει;;;; Δηλαδή σε αυτό το θέμα μπορω να ανεβάσω μία φωτο της.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τύπου S είναι ο Κανάρης αλλά τη φωτογραφία να την ανεβάσεις αν έχεις και άδεια του ΠΝ σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ.

Και για να μην ξαναρχίσει η γνωστή συζήτηση περί λογοκρισίας και συνταγματικών δικαιωμάτων και "από τις φωτογραφίες μας θα τα μάθει ο εχθρός ενώ υπάρχουν δορυφόροι" Ας θυμίσω ότι το Σύνταγμα λέει στο άρθρο 14:

1. Kαθένας μπορεί να εκφράζει και να διαδίδει προφορικά, γραπτά και δια  του τύπου τους στοχασμούς του τηρώντας τους νόμους του Kράτους. 
2. O τύπος είναι ελεύθερος. H λογοκρισία και κάθε άλλο προληπτικό μέτρο απαγορεύονται.
3. H κατάσχεση εφημερίδων και άλλων εντύπων, είτε πριν από την κυκλοφορία είτε ύστερα από αυτή, απαγορεύεται. 
Kατ' εξαίρεση επιτρέπεται η κατάσχεση, με παραγγελία του εισαγγελέα, μετά την κυκλοφορία:
α) για προσβολή της χριστιανικής και κάθε άλλης γνωστής θρησκείας,
β) για προσβολή του προσώπου του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας,
γ) για δημοσίευμα που αποκαλύπτει πληροφορίες για τη σύνθεση, τον  εξοπλισμό και τη διάταξη των ενόπλων δυνάμεων ή την οχύρωση της Xώρας ή  που έχει σκοπό τη βίαιη ανατροπή του πολιτεύματος ή στρέφεται κατά της  εδαφικής ακεραιότητας του Kράτους,

Και το ουσιαστικό είναι ότι μια κοντινή φωτογραφία μπορεί αν αποκαλύψει πληροφορίες για την εκπάιδευση, το ηθιό των πληρωμάτων αλλά και την κατάσταση μιας μονάδας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη, κατάλαβα. Απλά.....δεν ανεβάζω φωτο. :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Παναγιώτη νομίζω ότι αν είναι επίσημη φωτό του ΓΕΝ μπορούμε.
Αλλά τι γίνεται με τους συμφορουμίτες που ανεβάζουν από γιορτές όπου τα πλοία του ΠΝ είναι σε κοινή θέα κ είναι μάλιστα επισκέψιμα;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στα Εμιράτα τις 2 που είχαν στο ναυτικό τους τις έκαναν/κάνουν giga yachts!
Mήπως έπρεπε να ψάξουμε κ από εκεί ανταλλακτικά γιά να αυξηθούν οι διαθεσιμότητες των δικών μας πλοίων; Εκτός κ αν οι αραπάδες ζητούσαν την ...μάννα τους κ τον πατέρα τους.
Είναι γεγονός ότι η κλάση με εξαίρεση τις 2 τύπου L δλδ την αντιαεροπορική έκδοση που χρησιμοποιεί η Χιλή δεν υπάρχει πλέον πουθενά αλλού με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Φίλε Παναγιώτη νομίζω ότι αν είναι επίσημη φωτό του ΓΕΝ μπορούμε.
> Αλλά τι γίνεται με τους συμφορουμίτες που ανεβάζουν από γιορτές όπου τα πλοία του ΠΝ είναι σε κοινή θέα κ είναι μάλιστα επισκέψιμα;


Προφανώς το υλικό δημοσιότητας που δίνει το ΓΕΝ έχει εξ ορισμού την άδεια για δημοσίευση. Για τις επίσημες παρουσιάσεις, επισκέψεις θέλει κουβέντα θεωρητικά μια τέτοια φωτογραφία δεν θα έδειχνε τίποτα παραπάνω από ό,τι θα έβλεπε κάποιος αν πήγαινε επίσκεψη, αλλά εξαρτάται τι δέιχνει η φωτογραφία. Οπότε καλό είναι να ζητά κάποιος την άδεια πριν δημοσιοποιήσει τέτοιες φωτογραφίες.




> Στα Εμιράτα τις 2 που είχαν στο ναυτικό τους τις έκαναν/κάνουν giga yachts!
> Mήπως έπρεπε να ψάξουμε κ από εκεί ανταλλακτικά γιά να αυξηθούν οι διαθεσιμότητες των δικών μας πλοίων; Εκτός κ αν οι αραπάδες ζητούσαν την ...μάννα τους κ τον πατέρα τους.
> Είναι γεγονός ότι η κλάση με εξαίρεση τις 2 τύπου L δλδ την αντιαεροπορική έκδοση που χρησιμοποιεί η Χιλή δεν υπάρχει πλέον πουθενά αλλού με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.


Οι φρεγάτγες που έγιναν κότερα έιναι πια αγνώριστες όπως μπορούμε να δούμε *εδώ* κι *εδώ* ααλλλά και στις συνημμένες φωτρογραφίες, αλλά δεν διευκρινίζουν τι έκαναν τις μηχανές όταν τις ξήλωσαν ώστε μπορεί κάποιος να πάρει ανταλλακτικά.Swift-Dick-Holthuis2.jpgSwift-Dick-Holthuis1.jpgΠηγή φωτογραφιών

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aν κ τα 2 αναφέρονται ως motor yachts, στο SWIFT 141 διευκρινίζει ότι διατηρεί τους αεριοστροβίλους Rolls-Royce.Aλλά δεν είναι μόνο θέμα μηχανών.Μιλάμε από το οποιοδήποτε απλό εξάρτημα μέχρι τα ηλεκτρονικά τα οποία πολλά εξ αυτών έχουν πάψει να υποστηρίζονται από τις κατασκευάστριες εταιρείες.
Με εξαίρεση το Goalkeeper CIWS που δεν χρησιμοποιεί το ΠΝ, από οπλισμό δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα,βρίσκεται κ από αλλού.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και οι αεριοστρόβιλοι μηχανές εσωτερικής καύσεως είναι οπότε και με αυτούς είναι motor yachts, το S/Y σημάινει Sailing Yacht που δεν είναι προφανώς. Αλλού γράφουν (στο δελτίο τύπου σε pdf στην πηγή των φωτογραφιών) για modern diesel engine, οπότε αφήνανουν μια αμφιβολί αν κράτησαν τους αεριοστροβίλους (που δεν τους χρειάζονται πια). Αν έχουν κρατήσει το μηχανοστάσιο και δεν ξήλωσαν τίποτα δεν θα υπάρχουν και ανταλλακτικά για τα βοηθητικά μηχανήματα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

O αεριοστρόβιλος,μαριναρισμένος κινητήρας τζετ,είναι πλησιέστερα προς τον ατμοστρόβιλο παρά σε μιά ντηζελομηχανή.
Ενώ σε σύγχρονα κρουαζιερόπλοια με πρόωση αεριοστροβίλων μπαίνει μπρός από το όνομα η σύντμηση GTS: Gas Turbine Ship,αυτοί στο yachting φαίνεται ότι μένουν ακόμα στο Μ/Υ κ στο S/Y.

ΥΓ: Κοιτώτας τις φωτό δεν βλέπω κανένα μεγάλο φουγάρο γιατί οι αεριοστρόβιλοι θέλουν εξαγωγές μεγάλης διαμέτρου.
Δλδ ισχύει μάλλον το modern diesel engine που γράφουν αλλού  με εξαγωγή από την πάντα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η αρχοντικη και ομορφη φρεγατα Ελλη, αγκυροβολημενη λιγο εξω απο το λιμανι του Πανω Κουφονησιου και τα πανεμορφα νερα του με φοντο την επιβλητικη Κερο.

Πηγαμε απο τη Δονουσα για μια μερα στο Κουφονησι και ειχαμε τη χαρα να απολαυσουμε αυτο το ομορφο σκαρι. Εχω πολλες ακομα φωτογραφιες αλλα θεωρω οτι δεν πρεπει να ανεβασω κοντινοτερη απο αυτη. Αν παρολα αυτα η διευθυνση του φορουμ θεωρησει οτι ειναι ακαταλληλη ας την κατεβασει αμεσως.


Fregata_Elli_Koufonisi.JPG

----------


## Grotta

Captain_Nionios φετε


άνεβασε φωτό φίλε, σιγά τα μυστικά όπλα που έχει απάνω το πλοίο,το καλύτερο όπλο έιναι καλά φυλαγμένο και δεν καταγράφεται,

είναι στην καρδιά και στο μυαλό

imagesCA6UE5P6.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η αρχοντικη και ομορφη φρεγατα Ελλη, αγκυροβολημενη λιγο εξω απο το λιμανι του Πανω Κουφονησιου και τα πανεμορφα νερα του με φοντο την επιβλητικη Κερο.
> 
> Πηγαμε απο τη Δονουσα για μια μερα στο Κουφονησι και ειχαμε τη χαρα να απολαυσουμε αυτο το ομορφο σκαρι. Εχω πολλες ακομα φωτογραφιες αλλα θεωρω οτι δεν πρεπει να ανεβασω κοντινοτερη απο αυτη. Αν παρολα αυτα η διευθυνση του φορουμ θεωρησει οτι ειναι ακαταλληλη ας την κατεβασει αμεσως.
> 
> 
> Fregata_Elli_Koufonisi.JPG


 Ωραία φωτό ενός καραβιού που η παραλαβή του το '81 σήμανε μιά νέα εποχή γιά το ΠΝ. Κ με ένα τιμημένο όνομα έτσι; :Pride:  :Pride:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Captain_Nionios φετε
> 
> 
> άνεβασε φωτό φίλε, σιγά τα μυστικά όπλα που έχει απάνω το πλοίο,το καλύτερο όπλο έιναι καλά φυλαγμένο και δεν καταγράφεται,
> 
> είναι στην καρδιά και στο μυαλό
> 
> imagesCA6UE5P6.jpg


 Φίλε Grotta, καταλαβαίνω το πνεύμα σου αλλά καλά κάνει o Captain_Nionios κ έχει τις επιφυλάξεις του. Φωτογραφία από φωτογραφία έχει διαφορά κ κοντινή πλοίου σε διασπορά ή σκοπούν (γιατί κάτι τέτοιο ήταν) μπορεί να υπάρξει πρόβλημα. Αμερικάνος που υποτίθεται ότι έχει όλη την τεχνολογία κ έλεγε σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση στην ΤV "μην τραβάτε εδώ,μην τραβάτε εκεί".

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οπως εχει αναφερθει αυτη η κλαση των βαποριων εχει δυο αεροστροβιλους των 4950 ιππων ο καθενας και αλλους δυο των 25780 ιππων ο καθενας.


Εχω δυο ερωτησεις.

Για να παει τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα του χρησιμοποιει και τους τεσσερις ή μονο τους δυο μεγαλους και οι μικροι ειναι σβηστοι;

Οταν μανουβραρει στα λιμανια μπορει να χρησιμοποιησει τους μεγαλους ωστε να εχει πολυ δυνατες κινησεις ή χρησιμοποιει μονο τους μικρους;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οπως εχει αναφερθει αυτη η κλαση των βαποριων εχει δυο αεροστροβιλους των 4950 ιππων ο καθενας και αλλους δυο των 25780 ιππων ο καθενας.
> 
> 
> Εχω δυο ερωτησεις.
> 
> Για να παει τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα του χρησιμοποιει και τους τεσσερις ή μονο τους δυο μεγαλους και οι μικροι ειναι σβηστοι;
> 
> Οταν μανουβραρει στα λιμανια μπορει να χρησιμοποιησει τους μεγαλους ωστε να εχει πολυ δυνατες κινησεις ή χρησιμοποιει μονο τους μικρους;


H πρόωση είναι COGOG (Combined Gas or Gas). Oι μεγάλοι oι Olympus είναι γιά μέγιστη κ οι Τyne γιά πορεία, δεν δουλεύουν μαζί. Pitch έχουν,προπελάκι δεν έχουν (δεν συνηθίζεται σε μάχιμα πλοία),πάντως σε Πειραιά κ ναύσταθμο παίρνουν Ρ/Κ.
ΥΓ: Βαπόρι,είναι λέξη άγνωστη στο ΠΝ. Την λέμε εμείς οι εμπορικάντζες κ κυρίως οι παλιότεροι.
Πιό πολύ αυτοί λένε καράβι. Εντάξει πλοία είναι όλα εκτός φυσικά από τα υποβρύχια,

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αρα μαλλον μανουβραρουν με του μικρους που ειναι για πορεια. Δεν ειναι ασχημοι για μανουβρα οι περιπου 10000 ιπποι εφοσον εχει pitch αλλα αν ειχε στη μανουβρα τους μεγαλους θα γυρνουσε πραγματικα σα σβουρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αρα μαλλον μανουβραρουν με του μικρους που ειναι για πορεια. Δεν ειναι ασχημοι για μανουβρα οι περιπου 10000 ιπποι εφοσον εχει pitch αλλα αν ειχε στη μανουβρα τους μεγαλους θα γυρνουσε πραγματικα σα σβουρα.


 Η μανούβρα στα λιμάνια είναι κάτι που δεν ενδιαφέρει άμεσα τα πολεμικά. Στη θητεία μου 81-83 ζητούσαν 3-4 Ρ/Κ στον ναύσταθμο,όσα ήθελαν λες κ ήταν το QUEEN MARY! Tώρα με την κατάσταση δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται,φαντάζομαι να έχει πέσει μαχαίρι κ εκεί.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εστω ομως οτι πρεπει να δεσουν για καποια γιορτη ή για οποιονδηποτε αλλο λογο σε ενα μικρο δυσκολο λιμανι του Αιγαιου με αερα και δεν εχουν ρυμουλκα. Σε αυτη την περιπτωση δεν θα δεσουν και θα αγκυροβολησουν εκτος λιμενα ή θα μανουβραρουν μονα τους;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εστω ομως οτι πρεπει να δεσουν για καποια γιορτη ή για οποιονδηποτε αλλο λογο σε ενα μικρο δυσκολο λιμανι του Αιγαιου με αερα και δεν εχουν ρυμουλκα. Σε αυτη την περιπτωση δεν θα δεσουν και θα αγκυροβολησουν εκτος λιμενα ή θα μανουβραρουν μονα τους;


Συνήθως μένουν ράδα κ μπαίνουν μέσα τα μικρά σκάφη ΤΠΚ,Κ/Φ...τέτοια. Είναι άλλες οι προτεραιότητες.
Aς πούμε είναι κάτι σαν τα γιαπωνέζικα ΕΓ/ΟΓ,θαλασσοβάπορα τα περισσότερα αλλά στην μανούβρα...Μα δεν τους ενδιαφέρει,είναι γιά συγκεκριμένα δρομολόγια / λιμάνια κ όχι Πάρο,Χίο κλπ

----------


## Ilias 92

> Η αρχοντικη και ομορφη φρεγατα Ελλη, αγκυροβολημενη λιγο εξω απο το λιμανι του Πανω Κουφονησιου και τα πανεμορφα νερα του με φοντο την επιβλητικη Κερο.
> 
> Πηγαμε απο τη Δονουσα για μια μερα στο Κουφονησι και ειχαμε τη χαρα να απολαυσουμε αυτο το ομορφο σκαρι. Εχω πολλες ακομα φωτογραφιες αλλα θεωρω οτι δεν πρεπει να ανεβασω κοντινοτερη απο αυτη. Αν παρολα αυτα η διευθυνση του φορουμ θεωρησει οτι ειναι ακαταλληλη ας την κατεβασει αμεσως.


Εξαιρετική η φωτογραφία σου Διονύση ωραία χρώματα με βάθος και με σπάνιο καλλίγραμμο περιεχόμενο!!

Το κόκκινο καικάκι με έστειλε!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα ομορφο βιντεο της Φ/Γ ΚΟΥΝΤΟΥΡΙΩΤΗΣ F462 .

Εν προκειμενω, προς το τελος του βιντεο ο Ελληνας κυβερνητης το "προσπαθει" μονος του, φαινεται το αναποδα της δεξιας και το προσω της αριστερης προπελας, ενω το ρυμουλκο ειναι κοντα αν χρειαστει βοηθεια. Ομορφη εικονα που δεν βλεπουμε συχνα. Σε ξενες φρεγατες αναλογου μεγεθους τα ρυμουλκα εχουν πολυ πιο ενεργο ρολο απ' οτι φαινεται στα αλλα βιντεο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ενα ομορφο βιντεο της Φ/Γ ΚΟΥΝΤΟΥΡΙΩΤΗΣ F462 .
> 
> Εν προκειμενω, προς το τελος του βιντεο ο Ελληνας κυβερνητης το "προσπαθει" μονος του, φαινεται το αναποδα της δεξιας και το προσω της αριστερης προπελας, ενω το ρυμουλκο ειναι κοντα αν χρειαστει βοηθεια. Ομορφη εικονα που δεν βλεπουμε συχνα. Σε ξενες φρεγατες αναλογου μεγεθους τα ρυμουλκα εχουν πολυ πιο ενεργο ρολο απ' οτι φαινεται στα αλλα βιντεο.


Tην εικόνα αυτή την βλέπουμε στον Πειραιά του Αγ.Νικολάου κ την Ναυτική Εβδομάδα όποτε αυτή γιορταστεί ξανά. Οι ξένες Φ/Γ χρησιμοποιούν τα Ρ/Κ περισσότερο γιατί είναι σε ξένο λιμάνι,νομίζω κ τα δικά μας κάνουν το ίδιο στο εξωτερικό.
Εδώ μάλλον είναι Ναυτ.Εβδομάδα αν κρίνω από τα άσπρα που φοράνε κ πάντως είναι γιορτή. Φέρει το επίσημο στην πλώρη,σημαία σε κάθε ιστό (άλμπουρο),σημαία στην πρύμη κ αυτό όσο είναι εν πλω.Μόλις δέσει ή σε άλλη περίπτωση αγκυροβολήσει μόνο,γίνεται έπαρση του μεγάλου σημαιοστολισμού δλδ από πλώρα μέχρι πρύμα τα γνωστά σημαιάκια που συμβολίζουν γράμματα κ αριθμούς.

----------


## sv1xv

F462.jpg
Μια φωτογραφία της Φ/Γ Κουντουριώτης σε άσκηση Joint Warrior στη Σκωτία, από το περιοδικό Radio User.
http://sv1xv.blogspot.gr/2014/03/f462.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> F462.jpg
> Μια φωτογραφία της Φ/Γ Κουντουριώτης σε άσκηση Joint Warrior στη Σκωτία, από το περιοδικό Radio User.
> http://sv1xv.blogspot.gr/2014/03/f462.html


Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι ενώ κινείται, η σημαία είναι στην πρύμη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πιθανότατα ακολουθεί την παρακάτω διάταξη του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού (Άρθρο 21 παράγραφος 8):

"Πολεμικά Πλοία του Π.Ν. ορμούντα σε λιμένα ξένου κράτους συμμορφώνονται με τις κινήσεις και ώρες επάρσεως και υποστολής του αρχαιοτέρου Ναυτικού ∆ιοικητού του ξένου λιμένος"

Οι Βρετανοί βάζουν στην σημαία στην πρύμη και εν πλω αν το επιτρέπουν οι συνθήκες όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ* και βλέπουμε και στην φωτογραφία παρακάτω.
48_NATO_fleet_entering_Stavanger_Norway_April_1975.jpgΠηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Moυ είχε περάσει από το μυαλό κάτι τέτοιο δλδ συμμόρφωση προς τον Βρετανό διοικητή.
Είναι κ άλλοι που δεν ακολουθούν το αμερικάνικο σύστημα όπως Γάλλοι,Γερμανοί,Ολλανδοί κλπ
Εκτός λόγω των καρικών συνθηκών,οι Βρετανοί κ όσοι τους ακολουθούν, υψώνουν την σημαία εν πλω στον κύριο ιστό σε όσα πλοία διαθέτουν κατάστρωμα ελικοπτέρου,εννοείται γιά να είναι αυτό ελεύθερο εμποδίων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

O ΚΟΥΝΤΟΥΡΙΩΤΗΣ είναι στην παγόδα προς επίσκεψη από το κοινό. Το έχω ξαναπεί,ας μην στέλνουν τους ίδιους κ ίδιους τύπους πλοίων. Ας στείλουν καμιά παλιότερη ΤΠΚ ή Κ/Φ,κανένα ΠΤΜ, Α/Γ, ΝΘΗ ή ΠΓΥ γιά να έχει ενδιαφέρον το πράγμα κ να μαθαίνει ο αδαής κόσμος περισσότερα. Καλό θα κάνει κ στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό.

----------


## Grotta

είναι απο τις καλύτερες και πιο λειτουργικές μονάδες του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, τι ήθελες να στείλει την υδροφόρα ΚΕΡΚΊΝΗ, εξάλου έχει άσκηση αυτές τις ημέρες, αν θέλεις να δείς και άλλα έλα μέσα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σημερα το απογευμα ειδα στη Σουδα τη φρεγατα Ναβαρινο, ηταν στη θεση μπροστα απο τον Ελυρο και πλωρη με πλωρη. Πρωτη φορα εβλεπα απο τοσο κοντα τετοια φρεγατα και μπορω να πω οτι ειναι πολυ ομορφη...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> είναι απο τις καλύτερες και πιο λειτουργικές μονάδες του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, τι ήθελες να στείλει την υδροφόρα ΚΕΡΚΊΝΗ, εξάλου έχει άσκηση αυτές τις ημέρες, αν θέλεις να δείς και άλλα έλα μέσα


Όπως θα είδες,γράφω τι θα έπρεπε να στέλνουν επίσης.Η ποικιλία  κεντρίζει το ενδιαφέρον του κόσμου περισσότερο κ το ΠΝ θα κάνει νέους φίλους ανάμεσα στα παιδιά.Αυτός είναι κ ο σκοπός των επισκέψεων που καθιερώθηκαν τελευταία γιά τον Πειραιά. Εννοείται γιά το τι στέλνουν είναι ανάλογα με την διαθεσιμότητα που υπάρχει.
Αν μπορείς να εξασφαλίσεις καμμιά άδεια,έρχομαι με χίλια στον ναύσταθμο! :Fat:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η φρεγατα Θεμιστοκλης εξω απο το λιμανι της Ναξου την περασμενη Δευτερα. Στις εξι περιπου ωρες που κατσαμε στη Ναξο αναμενοντας το Blue Star Delos ηταν εκει. Εδενε ομορφα με το τοπιο του νησιου.

Fregata_Themistoklis_Naxos.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όμορφη φωτό.Χάρη στους εξ ανατολών "φίλους κ συμμάχους" φρεγάτες σαν αυτή αντί να είναι στον ναύσταθμο,φυλάσσουν τις θαλάσσιες Θερμοπύλες της πατρίδας κάπου στο Αιγαίο :Pride:  :Pride: .

----------


## sv1xv

Μάλλον είναι το σκοπούν...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μάλλον είναι το σκοπούν...


Ως γνωστόν εδώ κ μερικά χρόνια τα σκοπούντα πάνε κάπου στις Κυκλάδες. Στον καιρό μου ήταν στον ναύσταθμο κ από τα ξημερώματα γνωρίζαμε ποιό Α/Τ θα είναι από τον καπνό που έβγαινε από το φουγάρο.Ήθελαν κ 5 ώρες προθέρμανση βλέπετε!

----------


## despo

> Ως γνωστόν εδώ κ μερικά χρόνια τα σκοπούντα πάνε κάπου στις Κυκλάδες. Στον καιρό μου ήταν στον ναύσταθμο κ από τα ξημερώματα γνωρίζαμε ποιό Α/Τ θα είναι από τον καπνό που έβγαινε από το φουγάρο.Ήθελαν κ 5 ώρες προθέρμανση βλέπετε!


Να λοιπον που μαθαίνουμε καινούργια συστήματα. Εγω νόμιζα οτι το σκοπούν παραμένει (οπως και πριν) στο Ναυσταθμο.

----------


## proussos

8X8 016.jpg

*¶λλη μία από τις Φρεγάτες μας σε ετοιμότητα !
Φ / Γ ΑΔΡΙΑΣ , F 459 στη Νάξο...*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να λοιπον που μαθαίνουμε καινούργια συστήματα. Εγω νόμιζα οτι το σκοπούν παραμένει (οπως και πριν) στο Ναυσταθμο.


Mε τις αυξανόμενες προκλήσεις των απέναντι, φρεγάτες κ πυραυλάκατοι εκτελούν φυλακή σκοπούντος σε προκεχωρημένες θέσεις.
Θυμάμαι η μεγάλη ατυχία ήταν να πέφτει σκοπούν σε ημέρα εξόδου :Uncomfortableness: ! Φυσικά αυτή η πιθανότητα αυξανόταν όσο λιγότερα ήταν τα καράβια στον Ναύσταθμο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 158431
> 
> *¶λλη μία από τις Φρεγάτες μας σε ετοιμότητα !
> Φ / Γ ΑΔΡΙΑΣ , F 459 στη Νάξο...*


Μιά Φ/Γ που το όνομά της τιμά δύο πράγματα.Την δράση του τότε Βασ.Ναυτικού στην Αδριατική το 40 κ το ομώνυμο Α/Τ ΑΔΡΙΑΣ το οποίο αφου έπεσε σε νάρκη το 43 κοντά στην Λέρο,γύρισε στην βάση του στην Αλεξάνδρεια χωρίς την πλώρη του.Μόνο ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ θα έκαναν κάτι τέτοιο :Pride:  :Pride:  :Pride: !

----------


## Grotta

WP_20140625_009.jpg
 ε βρε μεμέτια μου τα πρήξατε τόσες μέρες στην Χίο με τα αμανέδια στο ραδιόφωνο

----------


## Ερνεστος

5 λεπτα απο την νοτια εισοδο μεχρι νετα και αυτοδυναμο.
Νομιζω χρονος τυπου Ε.Ν. και οχι Π.Ν.
Μπραβο στον καπετανιο της,αψογοςDSC_4956.jpgDSC_4967.jpgDSC_4973.jpg\DSC_4984.jpgDSC_4990.jpg

----------


## x4r7s

Σε ποιο λιμάνι είναι?

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες!!

----------


## Ερνεστος

> Σε ποιο λιμάνι είναι?
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες!!


molo di patra

----------


## x4r7s

:Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Ερνεστος

> 


και η παρεα τηςDSC_5000.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nα λέμε κ τα ονόματά τους, Φ/Γ ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ ΦΩΚΑΣ κ Α/Γ ΛΕΣΒΟΣ :Fat: .
Σε εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι της ΣΝΔ κ προερχόμενα από Ντουμπρόβνικ.

----------


## kalypso

Μία ακόμα φραγάτα τύπου Standard/Kontenaer η φρεγάτα ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ με τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά:

*ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ*
Ολικό μήκος 130,2μ.Μέγιστο πλάτος 14,4μ.Μέγιστο βύθισμα 6,2μ.Εκτόπισμα 3.050 τ., πλήρους φορτίου 3.786τ.Αριθμός Ενδιαιτήσεων 198 άτομαΜέγιστη ταχύτης 30κ.Αυτονομία 4.700 ν.μ. με ταχύτητα 16 κόμβων με έναν αεριοστρόβιλο Tyne 


*ΠΡΟΩΣΗ CODOG*
2 Αεριοστρόβιλοι Rolls-Royce Tyne RM-1C (4.900 shp ο καθένας)2 Αεριοστρόβιλοι Rolls-Royce Olympus TM-3B (28.500 shp ο καθένας)2 LIPS CP props (51.600 shp max) 


*ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΣΜΟΣ*
3.000kw (4 X 1.500 KW SEMT-Pielstick PA4 σύνολα πετρελαιο-γεννητριών) 


*ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ-ΜΕΣΑ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ*
Ρ/Ε Εγκαίρου προειδοποιήσεως LW-08Ρ/Ε Ερεύνης και Διευθύνσεως Βολής επιφανείας ZW-06Ρ/Ε WM-25 track-while-scan f.c.Ρ/Ε STIR-18 f.c.Εντοπιστική συσκευή υποβρυχίων SQS 26 Westinghouse SQS-505 7kHzΣύστημα μάχης H.S.A. SEWACO II Combat data systemΣυσκευή Ασύρματης Αυτόματης Ανταλλαγής Τακτικής Εικόνας Data link 10/11
Elettronica ELT-715 intercept 



*ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΧΗΣ*
Σύστημα εκτοξευτού ηλεκτρονικών αντιμέτρων Mk 36 SRBOC decoy RL system (VI X 2)Ενας εκτοξευτής πυραύλων αντιμέτρων Hycor Mk 136 decoyΑντίμετρα τορπιλλών SLQ-25 Nixie towed torpedo decoy systemΣύστημα 8 κατευθυνομένων βλημάτων εδάφους/εδάφους HARPOON (RGM-84A/C -IV X 2-)Ενας εκτοξευτής 24 βλημάτων εδάφους/αέρος ASPIDE (Mk 29 ?VIII X 1)Οπλικό σύστημα εγγύς προστασίας ΦΑΛΑΓΓΞ 20mm Mk 154 τορπιλλοσωλήνες ανθυποβρυχιακών τορπιλλών (324mm Mk 32 ?ΙΙ Χ 2)Δυνατότης μεταφοράς 2 ελικοπτέρων ανθυποβρυχιακού ή ηλεκτρονικού πολέμου AB-212
1 πυροβόλο 76mm 62-cal. OTO Breda DP1 πυροβόλο 20mm (Mk 15 gatling CIWS)2 πυροβόλα 20mm 70-cal. OERLIKON ΑΑ (I X 2) 


*
Γενικές πληροφορίες-Ιστορικά στοιχεία*



Πρώην Ολλανδικό BANCKERT F-810,ναυπηγήθηκε στα Ολλανδικά Ναυπηγεία Koninklijka Maatschappij de Schelde στο Vlissingen στις 25/2/1976.Καθειλκύσθη στις 13/7/1978 και ενετάγη στο Ολλανδικό Ναυτικό στις 29/10/1980.Η ύψωση της Ελληνικής Σημαίας έγινε στις 30/3/1994 με πρωτο κυβερνήτη τον Αντιπλοιαρχο Κ. Αναστασάτο.
Κατέστη επιχειρησιακό στις 30/6/1995 και είναι το 4ο κατά σειρά που έχουν αυτό το όνομα (πηγη:Π.Ν)
DSC_1033.jpgDSC_1032.jpgDSC_1034.jpg
Στις φωτο το βλέπουμε κατά την έξοδο από τον Ναυσταθμο φωτογραφημένο από τα Σεληνια στις 8/9/2014

----------


## pantelis2009

Η φρεγάτα Έλλη όταν τον Μάιο του 2011 περνούσε από τη δίαυλο με άγνωστη κατεύθυνση. Για το ΒΙΚΤΩΡ που του αρέσουν.

F 450 01 10-05-2011 (S ΕΛΛΗ).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η φρεγάτα Έλλη όταν τον Μάιο του 2011 περνούσε από τη δίαυλο με άγνωστη κατεύθυνση. Για το ΒΙΚΤΩΡ που του αρέσουν.
> 
> F 450 01 10-05-2011 (S ΕΛΛΗ).jpg


To EΛΛάκι μας που έχει ένα τιμημένο όνομα :Pride: . Ευχαριστώ Παντελή :Tears Of Joy: .

----------


## Grotta

> To EΛΛάκι μας που έχει ένα τιμημένο όνομα. Ευχαριστώ Παντελή.


Το ΕΛΛΗ έλαχε να παρακολουθεί την κορβέτα BUYUKADA,

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΕΛΛΗ έλαχε να παρακολουθεί την κορβέτα BUYUKADA,


To είδαμε στις ειδήσεις :Fat: . Ωραία σκάφη αυτές οι Μιlgem επηρεασμένες από τα αμερικάνικα Littoral Combat Ships,κλάση"Freedom".

----------


## pantelis2009

Η φρεγάτα ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ F 465 όταν πριν 2 μήνες γύριζε στη βάση της.

F 465 01 08-10-2014 (ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ) S.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η φρεγάτα Έλλη F 450 με φόντο το Πέραμα, βγαίνοντας εχθές ......βολτούλα στο Αιγαίο!!!!!!!!

F 450 05 10-03-2015 (S ΕΛΛΗ).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολλή σκουριά το ΕΛΛάκι μας... :Apologetic:

----------


## Joyrider

Πράγματι, είναι θλιβερό να βλέπεις τέτοια τρεξίματα σε ένα πολεμικό πλοίο. Άραγε πότε να έκανε τελευταία φορά ΜΑΚ ή έστω ΠΕΑΚ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σκέφθηκα ότι ίσως ήταν εν όψει επισκευής.ΜΑΚ κ ΠΕΑΚ πρέπει να γίνονται κατά τακτά διαστήματα αλλά ποιός ξέρει τι κάνουν τώρα με την κρίση.Ωστόσο κ πάλι το διάστημα μεταξύ των ακινησιών είναι μεγάλο γιά να μένει το καράβι καθαρό κ βαμένο.Έχω δει "ιδίοις όμμασι" κ άλλα πολεμικά μας με σκουριές κ μαυρίλες.
Κατά τη θητεία μου,όταν ήταν στο ναύσταθμο μπορεί να έβλεπες κάποια σκουρά ή μαυρίλα,όχι αυτό το χάλι,όμως φρόντιζαν να τα καλύπτουν σε κάθε "δημόσια" εμφάνιση του πλοίου.
Παρηγοριέμαι μόνο όταν βλέπω στο λιμάνι κανένα ρώσικο ή γαλλικό πολεμικό σε παρόμοια κατάσταση!

----------


## Joyrider

Πάντως αν και έχει περάσει τα 30 προ πολλού η ΕΛΛΗ μας είναι πανέμορφο σκαρί για πολεμικό πλοίο. Ο τύπος S έχει διαχρονική σχεδίαση, έκαναν πολύ καλή δουλειά οι Ολλανδοί !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάντως αν και έχει περάσει τα 30 προ πολλού η ΕΛΛΗ μας είναι πανέμορφο σκαρί για πολεμικό πλοίο. Ο τύπος S έχει διαχρονική σχεδίαση, έκαναν πολύ καλή δουλειά οι Ολλανδοί !


 Γνώρισα τις Φ/Γ αυτές όταν το 1979 ολλανδική μοίρα επισκέφθηκε τον Πειραιά κ ένα από τα σκάφη ήταν το ΚΟRTENAER, νεότευκτο κ πρώτο της ομώνυμης κλάσης που δεν ήταν άλλο από το σημερινό ΚΟΥΝΤΟΥΡΙΩΤΗΣ. Τότε "έπαιζε" να πάρουμε τα παλιά Α/Τ που αντικαθιστούσε η κλάση αυτή στο ναυτικό της χώρας τους.
Ευτυχώς η αγορά αρχικά των ΕΛΛΗ κ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ  αποδείχθηκε σωστή επιλογή κ δεν είναι τυχαίο που η τότε Δυτική Γερμανία επέλεξε το ολλανδικό σχέδιο γιά να το τροποποιήσει κ να αποτελέσει τον δικό της τύπο 122 (κλάση Βremen).
Στραβόγιαννο ήμουν όταν πρωτοείδα τον Δεκέμβριο του 81 το ΕΛΛΗ, ήταν τότε του κουτιού,κούκλα, αφού μόλις είχε αφιχθεί από την Ολλανδία.Ανεξάρτητα όμως από ομορφιές,τα πλοία αυτά δείχνουν πλέον τα χρονάκια τους κ δυστυχώς με την κρίση δεν υπάρχει στον ορίζοντα κάποιο πρόγραμμα αντικατάστσαης,

----------


## Ερνεστος

Φ/Γ Ναβαρινο και Σια

παιχνιδια ναρκαλιειαςDSC_6014.jpgDSC_6018.jpgDSC_6016.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου.Κ τι δεν βλέπουμε εδώ! Εκτός από την Φ/Γ ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ έχουμε κ λέμε.Ναρκοθηρευτικά κλάσεων Οsprey κ Ηunt,κανονιοφόρο τύπου HSY56 (ΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΤΗΣ). Γιατί Ελλάδα είναι κ το Ιόνιο.Γιά να μην παραπονιέται κ ο φίλος μου Αppia.Εδώ που τα λέμε γιά καμιά νατο'ι'κή άσκηση θα ήταν στην Πάτρα.
Όσο γιά το Ναύσταθμος δεν ξέρω αν το λες σοβαρά αλλά στην Πάτρα εδρεύει η Ναυτική Διοίκηση Ιονίου (ΝΔΙ).

----------


## Appia_1978

Βρίσκονται και ξένα ναρκαλιευτικά/ναρκοθηρικά στην Πάτρα  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πρέπει να είναι γιά την ετήσια άσκηση "Αριάδνη" στην οποία καλούμε κ νατο'ι'κά πλοία. :Fat:

----------


## Ερνεστος

απο ``συμμαχους``ενα γερμανικο και ενα ισπανικο (Ν/Α).
Ανησυχω ομως γιατι δεν ηρθαν οι καλοι μας γειτονες :Surprised:

----------


## Ερνεστος

> Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου.Κ τι δεν βλέπουμε εδώ! Εκτός από την Φ/Γ ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ έχουμε κ λέμε.Ναρκοθηρευτικά κλάσεων Οsprey κ Ηunt,κανονιοφόρο τύπου HSY56 (ΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΤΗΣ). Γιατί Ελλάδα είναι κ το Ιόνιο.Γιά να μην παραπονιέται κ ο φίλος μου Αppia.Εδώ που τα λέμε γιά καμιά νατο'ι'κή άσκηση θα ήταν στην Πάτρα.
> Όσο γιά το Ναύσταθμος δεν ξέρω αν το λες σοβαρά αλλά στην Πάτρα εδρεύει η Ναυτική Διοίκηση Ιονίου (ΝΔΙ).


88β τηλ/χτ
λημνος και ΝΔΙ 
Το παλιο λιμανι της Πατρας τωρα πια μονο πολεμικα φιλοξενει αραια και που. αντε και κανα ρεπο των πατρα ιταλια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> απο ``συμμαχους``ενα γερμανικο και ενα ισπανικο (Ν/Α).
> Ανησυχω ομως γιατι δεν ηρθαν οι καλοι μας γειτονες


Mάλλον πρόκειται γιά Ν.ΘΗ. Τα Ν/Α περνάνε στην ιστορία.Πρέπει να ανήκουν στη δύναμη ναρκοπολέμου του ΝΑΤΟ όπου σίγουρα θα ενταχθεί το ένα από τα δικά μας.Να αναμένεις κ τους γείτονες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 88β τηλ/χτ
> λημνος και ΝΔΙ 
> Το παλιο λιμανι της Πατρας τωρα πια μονο πολεμικα φιλοξενει αραια και που. αντε και κανα ρεπο των πατρα ιταλια


81Δ κστής (τηλ)
Α/Γ ΚΩΣ (το έχω μέσα στην καρδιά μου),ΣΔΑΜ,ΜΚΕ/ΛΑΡ.
Επρόκειτο να πάω στην παραλαβή του ΛΗΜΝΟΣ αλλά καλύτερα γιατί είχε τρέξιμο.

----------


## Ερνεστος

τεσσερεις μηνες σδαμ με ωραριο 8-8-8-64 στην Κ-13
Τα καλυτερα χρονια της ζωης μου τα περασα στο πν
25 μηνες ζωη χαρισαμενη.
Στραβογιαννο στο σδαμ με υποδεκτηκαν 20 διοπινες.
Μολις μπηκα και ειδα ειπα υπηρετω στον παραδεισο.
ΣΔΑΜ ΠΡΙΝ ΒΓΕΙΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΩΣ. ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΤΥΦΛΩΣΗΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> τεσσερεις μηνες σδαμ με ωραριο 8-8-8-64 στην Κ-13
> Τα καλυτερα χρονια της ζωης μου τα περασα στο πν
> 25 μηνες ζωη χαρισαμενη.
> Στραβογιαννο στο σδαμ με υποδεκτηκαν 20 διοπινες.
> Μολις μπηκα και ειδα ειπα υπηρετω στον παραδεισο.
> ΣΔΑΜ ΠΡΙΝ ΒΓΕΙΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΩΣ. ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΤΥΦΛΩΣΗΣ.


12 μήνες ΣΔΑΜ σε όλα τα δίκτυα αλλά μήπως ήταν 8-8-8-56 που σε μεγάλες ασκήσεις γινόταν 8-8-8-32;
26 μήνες πέρασα πολύ καλά,μόνο δεν το εκτιμούσαμε τότε.
Πρόλαβα τις πρώτες γυναίκες που μπήκαν στο ΠΝ.
Αλλά νομίζω ξεφύγαμε φίλε μου.

----------


## Ερνεστος

DSC_6049.jpgDSC_6056.jpgDSC_6066.jpgDSC_6047.jpg


> Πρέπει να είναι γιά την ετήσια άσκηση "Αριάδνη" στην οποία καλούμε κ νατο'ι'κά πλοία.

----------


## Ερνεστος

> Mάλλον πρόκειται γιά Ν.ΘΗ. Τα Ν/Α περνάνε στην ιστορία.Πρέπει να ανήκουν στη δύναμη ναρκοπολέμου του ΝΑΤΟ όπου σίγουρα θα ενταχθεί το ένα από τα δικά μας.Να αναμένεις κ τους γείτονες.


κυριε Χιωτη για αλλη μια φορα δικαιωθηκατε, ηρθαν οι ``κολλητοι μας`` χ2
και συμπληρωθηκε το καρε των φιλων με ενα γαλικο
ΑφιερωμενεςDSC_6067.jpgDSC_6069.jpgDSC_6072.jpgDSC_6076.jpgDSC_6078.jpg

----------


## Ερνεστος

DSC_6079.jpgDSC_6083.jpgDSC_6085.jpgDSC_6089.jpgDSC_6091.jpg

----------


## Ερνεστος

DSC_6124.jpgDSC_6122.jpgDSC_6116.jpgDSC_6113.jpgDSC_6107.jpg

----------


## Ερνεστος

> 12 μήνες ΣΔΑΜ σε όλα τα δίκτυα αλλά μήπως ήταν 8-8-8-56 που σε μεγάλες ασκήσεις γινόταν 8-8-8-32;
> 26 μήνες πέρασα πολύ καλά,μόνο δεν το εκτιμούσαμε τότε.
> Πρόλαβα τις πρώτες γυναίκες που μπήκαν στο ΠΝ.
> Αλλά νομίζω ξεφύγαμε φίλε μου.


Απογευμα πρωι νυχτα και 56 εξω και στις ασκησεις μειον 24 οι εξω
ξαναξαναεχετε δικιο. Ειστε η wikipedia του ναυτιλια (μαζι με τον ellinis)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστούμε γιά το φωτορεπορτάζ μας έρχονται πότε-πότε στον Πειραιά.Βλέπω έχει Τούρκο διοικητή η δύναμη με το συνοδό κλάσης Rhein (αδελφό με το Α/Τ AIΓΑΙΟΝ D03).Δυστυχώς αυτοί έχουν κόσμο κ μπορούν να στελεχώνουν παλιά καράβια σαν αυτό,ενώ εμείς το έχουμε παροπλίσει προ πολλού.
Ο φίλος Ellinis είναι ο γκουρού της ναυτικής ιστορίας.

----------


## Ερνεστος

> Eυχαριστούμε γιά το φωτορεπορτάζ μας έρχονται πότε-πότε στον Πειραιά.Βλέπω έχει Τούρκο διοικητή η δύναμη με το συνοδό κλάσης Rhein (αδελφό με το Α/Τ AIΓΑΙΟΝ D03).Δυστυχώς αυτοί έχουν κόσμο κ μπορούν να στελεχώνουν παλιά καράβια σαν αυτό,ενώ εμείς το έχουμε παροπλίσει προ πολλού.
> Ο φίλος Ellinis είναι ο γκουρού της ναυτικής ιστορίας.


Και γιατι τα υπολοιπα Ν/ΘΗ των συμμαχων μας δεν ακολουθουν το παραδειγμα του διοικητη και καταδεχονται να ακολουθουν το εθιμοτυπικο και να σηκωνουν τη γαλανολευκη στον ιστο τους???? ντροπη τους
(ρητορικο το ερωτημα)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το τούρκικο Ν/ΘΗ είχε; Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πλοία του ΝΑΤΟ συνήθως δεν σηκώνουν ελληνική σημαία δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν οι δικοί μας έξω.Αντίθετα πλοία που δεν ανήκουν στο ΝΑΤΟ την σηκώνουν κανονικά στα ελληνικά λιμάνια.
Άσχετο,φίλος Πατρινός είχε δει από τον Λογγό να περνάει ΕΓ/ΟΓ της Τurkish Maritime Lines που δεν είχε ελληνική σημαία στο άλμπουρο.Αντίθετα εγώ έχω δει στον Κάβο Ντόρο τούρκικο φ/γ να την έχει  όσο ήταν στα ελληνικά νερά.

----------


## Ερνεστος

> Το τούρκικο Ν/ΘΗ είχε; Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πλοία του ΝΑΤΟ συνήθως δεν σηκώνουν ελληνική σημαία δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν οι δικοί μας έξω.Αντίθετα πλοία που δεν ανήκουν στο ΝΑΤΟ την σηκώνουν κανονικά στα ελληνικά λιμάνια.
> Άσχετο,φίλος Πατρινός είχε δει από τον Λογγό να περνάει ΕΓ/ΟΓ της Τurkish Maritime Lines που δεν είχε ελληνική σημαία στο άλμπουρο.Αντίθετα εγώ έχω δει στον Κάβο Ντόρο τούρκικο φ/γ να την έχει  όσο ήταν στα ελληνικά νερά.


Εκτος απο τη νατοικη το τουρκικο Ν/ΘΗ ειχε μονο τη κοκκινη κορδελα,
Τα ιδια και περισυ
Επισης περισυ ειχε γινει θεμα στον τοπικο τυπο και περναν τηλ στη ΝΔΙ και τους εβριζαν γιατι δεν τους διωχνανε.
Εχω παρακολουθησει δυο φορες ελληνικη φρεγατα στην κωνσταντινουπολη σε νατοικη επισκεψη την εχει υψωσει στον ιστο οπως και οι υπολοιποι στα ξενα λιμανιαDSC_6021t.jpgDSC_6024g.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εκτος απο τη νατοικη το τουρκικο Ν/ΘΗ ειχε μονο τη κοκκινη κορδελα,
> Τα ιδια και περισυ
> Επισης περισυ ειχε γινει θεμα στον τοπικο τυπο και περναν τηλ στη ΝΔΙ και τους εβριζαν γιατι δεν τους διωχνανε.
> Εχω παρακολουθησει δυο φορες ελληνικη φρεγατα στην κωνσταντινουπολη σε νατοικη επισκεψη την εχει υψωσει στον ιστο οπως και οι υπολοιποι στα ξενα λιμανιαΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 171096Συνημμένο Αρχείο 171097


H  κορδέλα είναι ο κυβερνητικός επισείων που φέρει κάθε πολεμικό πλοίο εν ενεργεία.Σε μας είναι μπλε κ τα τελευταία χρόνια με άσπρο Σταυρό στο πάνω μέρος.
Τι να πω γιά τους γείτονες,το κάνουν από κόμπλεξ,από τσαμπουκά ή κ τα δύο; Σίγουρα θα έχουν μαζί τους όλες τις σημαίες κρατών που πιθανόν να προσεγγίσουν εκτός από την Ελληνική...
Μάλλον εννοείς ελληνική Φ/Γ διερχόμενη από τον Βόσπορο.Μπορεί να το κάνουν από φόβο.Τούρκοι είναι αυτοί δεν ξέρεις πως θα αντιδράσουν.

Μετά ξέρεις τι θα έγινε...Ο Τούρκος διοικητής θα παρέθεσε δεξίωση επί του πλοίου του (SUKULLU MEHMET PASA) κ θα προσεκάλεσε τους άλλους κυβερνήτες,τον ΝΔΙ κ ίσως τις αρχές της πόλης.Του κ.΄.λου τα εννιάμερα δλδ :Uncomfortableness:  :Distrust: .
Μιλάνε γιά ελληνοτουρική φιλία.ΜΥΘΟΣ! Εγώ έχω πάντα στο νου μου αυτό που έγραψε το 1912 ο Κουντουριώτης στο σήμα του"...πλέω μεθ'ορμής ακαθέκτου κατά του ΠΡΟΑΙΩΝΙΟΥ ΕΧΘΡΟΥ του Γένους.''
Πήγανε να ρίξουν ρωσικό αεροπλάνο.Αυτοί νόμισαν ότι η Ρωσία είναι Ελλάδα.Με τον Πούτιν θα έχουν άσχημα ξεμπερδέματα κ μην τολμήσουν να κλείσουν τα στενά γιά τα ρώσικα πολεμικά.Θα γίνει της"επί χρήμασι εκδιδομένης το κιγκλίδωμα".

ΥΓ Την επόμενη φορά που θα τους δω στον Πειραιά χωρίς ελληνική σημαία θα ξεσηκώσω τον κόσμο.

----------


## Ερνεστος

> H  κορδέλα είναι ο κυβερνητικός επισείων που φέρει κάθε πολεμικό πλοίο εν ενεργεία.Σε μας είναι μπλε κ τα τελευταία χρόνια με άσπρο Σταυρό στο πάνω μέρος.
> Τι να πω γιά τους γείτονες,το κάνουν από κόμπλεξ,από τσαμπουκά ή κ τα δύο; Σίγουρα θα έχουν μαζί τους όλες τις σημαίες κρατών που πιθανόν να προσεγγίσουν εκτός από την Ελληνική...
> Μάλλον εννοείς ελληνική Φ/Γ διερχόμενη από τον Βόσπορο.Μπορεί να το κάνουν από φόβο.Τούρκοι είναι αυτοί δεν ξέρεις πως θα αντιδράσουν.
> 
> Μετά ξέρεις τι θα έγινε...Ο Τούρκος διοικητής θα παρέθεσε δεξίωση επί του πλοίου του (SUKULLU MEHMET PASA) κ θα προσεκάλεσε τους άλλους κυβερνήτες,τον ΝΔΙ κ ίσως τις αρχές της πόλης.Του κ.΄.λου τα εννιάμερα δλδ.
> Μιλάνε γιά ελληνοτουρική φιλία.ΜΥΘΟΣ! Εγώ έχω πάντα στο νου μου αυτό που έγραψε το 1912 ο Κουντουριώτης στο σήμα του"...πλέω μεθ'ορμής ακαθέκτου κατά του ΠΡΟΑΙΩΝΙΟΥ ΕΧΘΡΟΥ του Γένους.''
> Πήγανε να ρίξουν ρωσικό αεροπλάνο.Αυτοί νόμισαν ότι η Ρωσία είναι Ελλάδα.Με τον Πούτιν θα έχουν άσχημα ξεμπερδέματα κ μην τολμήσουν να κλείσουν τα στενά γιά τα ρώσικα πολεμικά.Θα γίνει της"επί χρήμασι εκδιδομένης το κιγκλίδωμα".
> 
> ΥΓ Την επόμενη φορά που θα τους δω στον Πειραιά χωρίς ελληνική σημαία θα ξεσηκώσω τον κόσμο.


snmg2 (1).jpgνομιζω ειναι κωνσταντινουπολη η φωτο 
την ειδα στη σελιδα του τουρκικου πν

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> H  κορδέλα είναι ο κυβερνητικός επισείων που φέρει κάθε πολεμικό πλοίο εν ενεργεία.Σε μας είναι μπλε κ τα τελευταία χρόνια με άσπρο Σταυρό στο πάνω μέρος.
> Τι να πω γιά τους γείτονες,το κάνουν από κόμπλεξ,από τσαμπουκά ή κ τα δύο; Σίγουρα θα έχουν μαζί τους όλες τις σημαίες κρατών που πιθανόν να προσεγγίσουν εκτός από την Ελληνική...
> Μάλλον εννοείς ελληνική Φ/Γ διερχόμενη από τον Βόσπορο.Μπορεί να το κάνουν από φόβο.Τούρκοι είναι αυτοί δεν ξέρεις πως θα αντιδράσουν.
> 
> Μετά ξέρεις τι θα έγινε...Ο Τούρκος διοικητής θα παρέθεσε δεξίωση επί του πλοίου του (SUKULLU MEHMET PASA) κ θα προσεκάλεσε τους άλλους κυβερνήτες,τον ΝΔΙ κ ίσως τις αρχές της πόλης.Του κ.΄.λου τα εννιάμερα δλδ.
> Μιλάνε γιά ελληνοτουρική φιλία.ΜΥΘΟΣ! Εγώ έχω πάντα στο νου μου αυτό που έγραψε το 1912 ο Κουντουριώτης στο σήμα του"...πλέω μεθ'ορμής ακαθέκτου κατά του ΠΡΟΑΙΩΝΙΟΥ ΕΧΘΡΟΥ του Γένους.''
> Πήγανε να ρίξουν ρωσικό αεροπλάνο.Αυτοί νόμισαν ότι η Ρωσία είναι Ελλάδα.Με τον Πούτιν θα έχουν άσχημα ξεμπερδέματα κ μην τολμήσουν να κλείσουν τα στενά γιά τα ρώσικα πολεμικά.Θα γίνει της"επί χρήμασι εκδιδομένης το κιγκλίδωμα".
> 
> ΥΓ Την επόμενη φορά που θα τους δω στον Πειραιά χωρίς ελληνική σημαία θα ξεσηκώσω τον κόσμο.


Επισείων Πολεμικού Πλοίου ή σκέτος επισείων λέγεται (περισσότερα μπορέιτε να δείτε *εδώ*). Ο επισείων των ελληνικών πολεμικών πλοίων δεν έχει σταυρό στη βάση του μόνο τα τελευταία χρόνια αλλά από τον καιρό του ...Όθωνα, όπως βλέπουμε στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

Τα εμπορικά πλοία είναι υποχρεωμένα να σηκώνουν σημαία αβροφροσύνης (courtesy flag στα αγγλικά) δηλαδή να σηκώνουν της σημαία της χώρας που ανήκει το λιμάνι που καταπλέουν. Τα πολεμικά πλοία δεν είναι υποχρεωμένα απλά κανουν ό,τι ορίζουν οι κανονισμοί τους. Σε περιπτωσεις που συμμετέχουν πλοία πολλών κρατών εφαρμόζεται ό,τι κάνει ο διοικητής της μοίρας ή ο αρχαιότερος Κυβερνήτης (για αυτό βλέπουμε στις προηγούμενες σελίδες ελληνικές φρεγάτες με τη σημαία στην πρύμη εν πλω)
Τα ελληνικά πολεμικά πλοία δεν υψώνουν σημαία αβροφροσύνης (όπως βλέπουμε παραπάνω δεν έχουν υψώσει οι ελληνικές φρεγάτες στην Τουρκία). Οι διατάξεις του ΠΝ ορίζουν ότι τα πολεμικά πλοία υψώνουν σημαία άλλου κράτους όταν χαιρετούν αξιωματούχο του κράτους αυτού (αρχηγό κράτους, ανώτατους αξιωματικούς κ.λπ.) όπως μπορούμε να δούμε* εδώ*.

----------


## Ερνεστος

Το τούρκικο πλοίο που αγκυροβολεί στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας στο πλαίσιο ασκήσεως του ΝΑΤΟ στο Πατραϊκό Κόλπο και στο Ιόνιο «αρνείται» να υψώσει την ελληνική σημαία. Η αλήθεια βέβαια είναι ότι κάθε πλοίο που συμμετέχει σε Νατοϊκές ασκήσεις έχει το δικαίωμα, σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό να μην υψώσει την σημαία της χώρας που το φιλοξενεί.   Ωστόσο, όλα τα υπόλοιπα πλοία που συμμετέχουν στις ασκήσεις, σήκωσαν την σημαία. Προφανώς, ο Τούρκος κυβερνήτης του πλοίου δεν ήθελε να δώσει κάποια τέτοια διαταγή.   Πάντως η όλη εικόνα δεν αρέσει σε πολλούς Πατρινούς που έχει τύχει και το έχουν δει. Το πλοίο παραμένει μία τεράστια τούρκικη σημαία στην πρύμνη του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> snmg2 (1).jpgνομιζω ειναι κωνσταντινουπολη η φωτο 
> την ειδα στη σελιδα του τουρκικου πν


Σωστά κ είναι στα πλαίσια νατο'ι'κής επίσκεψης.Πρόκειται γιά το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ κ μιά τουρκική ΜΕΚΟ 200.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παναγιώτη οι σύνδεσμοι κ το συνημμένο ήταν πολύ διαφωτιστικά.Μήπως ο Σταυρός στον επισείοντα είχε καταργηθεί κ επανήλθε; Eίμαι σίγουρος ότι πριν λίγα χρόνια δεν είχε αλλά πιό πολύ γιά το ΚΩΣ που υπηρέτησα το 1982.Όπως κ στα στυλίδια του επισήμου κ της σημαίας επί βασιλείας είχαν στέμμα,από το 1974 τίποτα κ εδώ κ κάμποσα χρόνια έχουν Σταυρό.Πάντως στο ΚΩΣ ούτε από αυτό είχαν τότε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντα είχε σταυρό ο επεισέιων των πολεμικών πλοίων. Μηπως δε διακρίνεται επειδή έχει μαυρίσει; Ο επεισέιων δεν υποστέλεται παρά μόνο αν υψωθεί διακριτικό διοικήσεως, δεν μου φάιεται περίεργο να μαυρίζει από την κάπνα από τις τσιμινιέρες.

----------


## pantelis2009

H Φ/Γ Αδρίας επιστρέφοντας  σήμερα το πρωί από την άσκηση με το θλιβερό γεγονός έχοντας μεσίστια την Ελληνική σημαία. 
ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟΙ 

F-459-01-12-02-2016-(-ΑΔΡΙΑΣ).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> H Φ/Γ Αδρίας επιστρέφοντας σήμερα το πρωί από την άσκηση με το θλιβερό γεγονός έχοντας μεσίστια την Ελληνική σημαία. 
> ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟΙ 
> 
> F-459-01-12-02-2016-(-ΑΔΡΙΑΣ).jpg


Mπράβο ρε φίλε :Fat: .Αυτά τα παιδιά ασκούνται όπως θα πολεμήσουν αν χρειαστεί.Είναι ΗΡΩΕΣ :Pride: .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σημερα, στην επισκεψη μας, μαθαμε οτι παρα τα χρονια του ο Καναρης προσφατα επιασε 31.6 κομβους σε ενα καλο "ανοιγμα"...

----------


## Grotta

AdobePhotoshopExpress_3ebeb0a5e6ca4f0f8a10ad61a0e9e09d.jpgAdobePhotoshopExpress_3d6e20110071471698a0982867cff91a.jpg

'Εχει κινητήρες απο Concorde 
*Κινητήρας:* 2 &#215; Rolls-Royce/SNECMA Olympus 593

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> AdobePhotoshopExpress_3ebeb0a5e6ca4f0f8a10ad61a0e9e09d.jpgAdobePhotoshopExpress_3d6e20110071471698a0982867cff91a.jpg
> 
> 'Εχει κινητήρες απο Concorde 
> *Κινητήρας:* 2 &#215; Rolls-Royce/SNECMA Olympus 593


Στη φωτό είναι ΕΛΛΗ ή ΛΗΜΝΟΣ λόγω του πρυμνιού ΟΤΟ Μelara πάνω από το hangar.

Oι μισές Φ/Γ του δυτικού κόσμου έχουν αυτούς τους αεριοστροβίλους κ οι άλλες μισές General Electric LM 2500.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σημερα, στην επισκεψη μας, μαθαμε οτι παρα τα χρονια του ο Καναρης προσφατα επιασε 31.6 κομβους σε ενα καλο "ανοιγμα"...


 Eίναι από επισκευή στον Σκαραμαγκά. Εντάξει δεν είναι κ γιά πολύ ζόρισμα.

----------


## Grotta

> Eίναι από επισκευή στον Σκαραμαγκά. Εντάξει δεν είναι κ γιά πολύ ζόρισμα.


Ο Κανάρης είναι η πιο καλοσυντηρημένη απο τις παλαιές , γνώμη μου.
Παίζουν ρόλο και τα πληρώματα.

----------


## Grotta

> Στη φωτό είναι ΕΛΛΗ ή ΛΗΜΝΟΣ λόγω του πρυμνιού ΟΤΟ Μelara πάνω από το hangar.
> 
> Oι μισές Φ/Γ του δυτικού κόσμου έχουν αυτούς τους αεριοστροβίλους κ οι άλλες μισές General Electric LM 2500.



Την Λήμνος την πέτυχα αρόδου στην Νάξο πέρισυ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Eίναι από επισκευή στον Σκαραμαγκά. Εντάξει δεν είναι κ γιά πολύ ζόρισμα.


Δεν μπορω να ξερω αν ειναι ή αν δεν ειναι για πολυ ζορισμα. Σιγουρα κοντευουν 35 χρονια απο την καθελκυση του οποτε φανταζει λογικο αυτο που γραφεις.

Το οτι ομως ηταν σε θεση να ανοιξει μεχρι τετοια ταχυτητα (δεν ξερω αν ειχε και λιγο ακομα) τοσα χρονια μετα ειναι θετικο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν μπορω να ξερω αν ειναι ή αν δεν ειναι για πολυ ζορισμα. Σιγουρα κοντευουν 35 χρονια απο την καθελκυση του οποτε φανταζει λογικο αυτο που γραφεις.
> 
> Το οτι ομως ηταν σε θεση να ανοιξει μεχρι τετοια ταχυτητα (δεν ξερω αν ειχε και λιγο ακομα) τοσα χρονια μετα ειναι θετικο...


Σίγουρα είναι θετικό αφού στα χαρτιά η μέγιστη είναι 30 κ. Πρόσφατα πήραμε μεγάλη ποσότητα ανταλλακτικών από τα Εμιράτα τα οποία τις 2 δικές τους τύπου Standard τις πούλησαν γιά να γίνουν mega yachts ( ! ) ,σημαντικός λόγος γιά την διαθεσιμότητα αυτών των σκαφών.

----------


## D-Mitch

> Ο Κανάρης είναι η πιο καλοσυντηρημένη απο τις παλαιές , γνώμη μου.
> Παίζουν ρόλο και τα πληρώματα.


Την ίδια άποψη είχα και εγώ. Αν και νομίζω θα είναι η πρώτη που θα αποσυρθεί. Φωτογραφικό αφιέρωμα από την επίσκεψη μου στη φρεγατα πριν κάποιους μήνες εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Την ίδια άποψη είχα και εγώ. Αν και νομίζω θα είναι η πρώτη που θα αποσυρθεί. Φωτογραφικό αφιέρωμα από την επίσκεψη μου στη φρεγατα πριν κάποιους μήνες εδώ.


Στην επίσκεψη που αναφέρεις ήταν από επισκευή στον Σκαραμαγκά.Εγώ θα διακινδυνέψω μιά πρόβλεψη ότι θα είναι ο ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ.

----------


## D-Mitch

Infographics για τις τις Kortenaer του ΠΝ μέσα από το λεπτομερές αφιέρωμα που είχα κάνει.

Elli class Batch I.jpgElli class Batch II.jpgElli class Batch III.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που ανεβάζει εδώ κ αλλού ο νέος φίλος μας D-Mitch. Eλπίζω να τύχουν της ανάλογης προσοχής από τους λίγους αλλά εκλεκτούς φίλους του ΠΝ στην παρέα μας.

----------


## D-Mitch

> Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που ανεβάζει εδώ κ αλλού ο νέος φίλος μας D-Mitch. Eλπίζω να τύχουν της ανάλογης προσοχής από τους λίγους αλλά εκλεκτούς φίλους του ΠΝ στην παρέα μας.


Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε μου, πάμε δυνατά να ενισχύσουμε το ΠΝ στο φόρουμ!

Να  τονίσω ότι δε μπορώ να παραλείψω τα υδατογραφήματα στις τροποποιημένες  αυτές εικόνες (ή στους στόλους του ΠΝ) υπό το φόβο κλοπής. Αν κρίνουν οι διαχειριστές ότι πρέπει  να σβηστούν, ας το κάνουν. Δε μπορώ επίσης να παραθεσω όλες τις  φωτογραφίες από τις επισκέψεις μου σε πλοία του ΠΝ, σε ένα thread, γιατί  είναι πάρα πολλές. Οπότε παραθέτω το λίνκ στη σελίδα μου.

----------


## Ellinis

H φρεγάτα ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟ σε προχθεσινή φωτογραφία αγκυροβολημένη έξω από το λιμάνι της Τήνου, αναμένοντας με καρτερία να συμμετάσχει στους σημερινούς εορτασμούς.

IMG_6704.jpg IMG_6707.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Αυτή η ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ όλο κάπου θα εμφανίζεται, σε διασώσεις η ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ, σε επισκέψεις η ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ, σε Νατοϊκές ασκήσεις η ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ, σε εκπαιδευτικές αποστολές η ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ...

Ή κυβερνήτη "τερματοφύλακα" έχει ή είναι το πλέον αξιόμαχο πολεμικό μας πλοίο...δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς  :Biggrin:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> H φρεγάτα ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟ σε προχθεσινή φωτογραφία αγκυροβολημένη έξω από το λιμάνι της Τήνου, αναμένοντας με καρτερία να συμμετάσχει στους σημερινούς εορτασμούς.
> 
> IMG_6704.jpg IMG_6707.jpg


 Σε κάποιο κανάλι είπαν ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΣ(!) :Uncomfortableness:  :Surprise: , άσε που το ΤΠΚ ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ το βάφτισαν "φρεγάτα".Πραγματική "αναβάθμιση" γιά το σκάφος δλδ αν σκεφθούμε ότι μονίμως τις πυραυλακάτους τις υποβιβάζουν σε τορπιλακάτους.
Τελικά φαίνεται ότι παν πολεμικό πλοιο είναι φρεγάτα γιά τους φωστήρες των ΜΜΕ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτή η ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ όλο κάπου θα εμφανίζεται, σε διασώσεις η ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ, σε επισκέψεις η ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ, σε Νατοϊκές ασκήσεις η ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ, σε εκπαιδευτικές αποστολές η ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ...
> 
> Ή κυβερνήτη "τερματοφύλακα" έχει ή είναι το πλέον αξιόμαχο πολεμικό μας πλοίο...δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς


Θα είναι από τα πιό επιχειρησιακά πλοία.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια γιά λόγους οικονομίας στέλνουν πλοία που εκτελούν φυλακή σκοπούντος στην ευρύτερη περιοχή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η φρεγάτα F 461 ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ επιστρέφοντας στην βάση της.

F-461-01-21-10-2016-(ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η φρεγάτα F 461 ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ επιστρέφοντας στην βάση της.
> 
> F-461-01-21-10-2016-(ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ).jpg


Επειδή έχει γίνει πολλή συζήτηση γιά τη γραφή του ονόματος,έχουμε κ λέμε:
Aντιτορπιλικά ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ  ( Ι )  κ  ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ  ( ΙΙ ) ,κρουαζιερόπλοιο Καραγεώργη ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ έτσι γράφονταν παλιά.
Φρεγάτα ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ όπως γράφεται τώρα.
Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό φίλε Παντελή, πολύ ωραία φωτό όπως πάντα.
'

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φ)Γ ΜΠΟΥ  ΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ.jpg Φ/Γ ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ

31-8-08  Σε επιστροφή από εκπαιδευτικό πλου της ΣΝΔ.
Η νεώτερη από τις τύπου S, είχε την ατυχία να παροπλιστεί πρόωρα.
Χρησιμεύει ως πηγή ανταλλακτικών γιά τα αδελφά πλοία.

----------


## alkeos

Η φραγάτα ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟ F 461 φωτογραφημένη από απόσταση και με φόντο το Καραμπουρνάκι και τους προβολείς του γηπέδου του Απόλλωνα

PA260004.jpg

*Θεσσαλονίκη, 26/10/2017*

----------


## Joyrider

Ατύχημα-προσάραξη της φρεγάτας Κανάρης στη νησίδα Αταλάντη.

http://www.newsit.gr/ellada/atyxima-...m_campaign=box

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όπως ήταν φυσικό,βρήκε λέει με τον θόλο του σόναρ.Να δούμε πόσο καιρό θα μείνει το καράβι εκτός.
Ολόκληρος δίαυλος που περνάνε τα πολεμικά χιλιάδες φορές,στην Αταλάντη πήγε να κολλήσει;
Tην περασμένη εβδομάδα φωτιά στο ΝΘΗ ΕΥΝΙΚΗ.Δεν είναι καλά σημεία αυτά. :Disturbed:  :Disturbed:  :Disturbed:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ολόκληρος δίαυλος που περνάνε τα πολεμικά χιλιάδες φορές, στην Αταλάντη πήγε να κολλήσει;


Ολόκληρος δίαυλος που ωστόσο το τελευταίο διάστημα έχει "στενέψει" απελπιστικά, λόγω του ναυαγίου του ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ το οποίο δεν βρίσκεται σε καθόλου καλό σημείο.

Screenshot_M.jpg 

Προφανώς η θέση του ναυαγίου είναι και ο λόγος που ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει διαδικασίες ανέλκυσης του (!!!) σε χρόνους ρεκόρ για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα, και σε μία χώρα που ποτέ δεν ανελκύεται τίποτα (εκτός από γαλότζες και παλιές πινακίδες αυτοκινήτων από την πετονιά κάποιου ψαρά).

----------


## sv1xv

> Να δούμε πόσο καιρό θα μείνει το καράβι εκτός.


Με την έλλειψη πιστώσεων που υπάρχει, φοβάμαι ότι θα πάει για ανταλλακτικά.




> Tην περασμένη εβδομάδα φωτιά στο ΝΘΗ ΕΥΝΙΚΗ.Δεν είναι καλά σημεία αυτά.


Δυστυχώς στις ΕΔ τελευταία τα έχουν φορτώσει στον κόκκορα και έχουν εναποθέσει τις ελπίδες τους στις προφητείες, στον Όσιο Παίσιο και τους λοιπούς "γέροντες". Ξεπεσμός.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με την έλλειψη πιστώσεων που υπάρχει, φοβάμαι ότι θα πάει για ανταλλακτικά.


Δεν νομίζω, θα ήταν τραγικό. Απ΄όσο έχω ακούσει είναι από τις πιό αξιόμαχες. 
Ελπίζω να υπάρχει σόναρ είτε από την ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ είτε από το υλικό που πήραν από τα Εμιράτα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ελπίζω να υπάρχει σόναρ είτε από την ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ είτε από το υλικό που πήραν από τα Εμιράτα.


 Πήραν υλικά από τις δυο που μετασκεύασαν οι εμίρηδες σε θαλαμηγούς; Απίστευτες _μετασκευες_ παρεπιμπτόντως...

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι και πριν καμιά 15αρια μέρες η ίδια φρεγάτα με τον ίδιο κυβερνήτη είχε βρει στο ντοκ του Ναυστάθμου. Εδώ η είδηση από το SALAMINIA PRESS (και κάποιο Βίντεο) και εδώ φωτογραφημένο από μένα  από την Κυνόσουρα στις 14.30 μ.μ, μετά την αποκόλληση της από την Αταλάντη με το ταχύπλοο στην πλώρη προφανώς με δύτες για να δουν τη ζημιά.

F-464-(ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ)-05-02-11-2017.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πήραν υλικά από τις δυο που μετασκεύασαν οι εμίρηδες σε θαλαμηγούς; Απίστευτες _μετασκευες_ παρεπιμπτόντως...


 Μόνο από την πλώρη μπορεί να υποψιαστεί κανείς ότι ήταν φρεγάτες κλάσης Κοrtenaer.

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΟ: "Πέφτουν κεφάλια" για το θέμα της φρεγάτας*




Σε σύσκεψη υπό τον υπουργό Εθνικής ¶μυνας Πάνο Καμμένο, παρουσία των αρχηγών ΓΕΕΘΑ και ΓΕΝ, ο κ. Καμμένος ζήτησε να αποδοθούν άμεσα οι ευθύνες για τη προσάραξη της φρεγάτας του 
Πολεμικού Ναυτικού «Κανάρης» στη νησίδα Αταλάντη.
Ο υπουργός μάλιστα, ξεκαθάρισε ότι δεν θα υπάρξει καμία ανοχή για το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός.
Χθες το πρωί, σήμανε συναγερμός στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό, όταν στις 06.15 η φρεγάτα «Κανάρης» προσάραξε σε αβαθή κοντά στην Ψυτάλλεια.
Στο πλοίο, το οποίο θεωρείται ένα από τα πλέον μάχιμα του ελληνικού στόλου, βρισκόταν πλήρωμα από 170 αξιωματικούς, υπαξιωματικούς, επαγγελματίες οπλίτες και ναύτες.
Το «Κανάρης» επέστρεφε από αποστολή στο κεντρικό και το Νότιο Αιγαίο στο ναύσταθμο στη Σαλαμίνα.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι και πριν καμιά 15αρια μέρες η ίδια φρεγάτα με τον ίδιο κυβερνήτη είχε βρει στο ντοκ του Ναυστάθμου. Εδώ η είδηση από το SALAMINIA PRESS (και κάποιο Βίντεο) και εδώ φωτογραφημένο από μένα  από την Κυνόσουρα στις 14.30 μ.μ, μετά την αποκόλληση της από την Αταλάντη με το ταχύπλοο στην πλώρη προφανώς με δύτες για να δουν τη ζημιά.
> 
> F-464-(ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ)-05-02-11-2017.jpg


 Kάπου διάβασα ότι ο συγκεκριμένος είχε λίγες μέρες πιάσει κυβερνήτης.Το βίντεο είναι του πρώην μέλους Εxpress Pιgasos.To Ρ/Κ του Σπανόπουλου να ήταν προσφορά λόγω του ότι πήρε παραγγελία τα ΒΒ;;;
Πάντως το ΠΝ πήγε με ό,τι καλύτερο έχει στον ΝΣ, τα Ρ/Κ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ κ ΤΙΤΑΝ, ε κ δεν υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές δυστυχώς.
Δεν βάζω βέβαια το Ρ/Κ ΑΝΤΑΙΟΣ (πρώην του ΟΛΘ) που περισσότερο σουλατσάριζε,κάνοντας μάλλον την λάντζα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΟ: "Πέφτουν κεφάλια" για το θέμα της φρεγάτας*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σε σύσκεψη υπό τον υπουργό Εθνικής ¶μυνας Πάνο Καμμένο, παρουσία των αρχηγών ΓΕΕΘΑ και ΓΕΝ, ο κ. Καμμένος ζήτησε να αποδοθούν άμεσα οι ευθύνες για τη προσάραξη της φρεγάτας του 
> Πολεμικού Ναυτικού «Κανάρης» στη νησίδα Αταλάντη.
> Ο υπουργός μάλιστα, ξεκαθάρισε ότι δεν θα υπάρξει καμία ανοχή για το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός.


Αυτά γίνονται όταν ο άλλος πιάνει κυβερνήτης από υπηρεσία γραφείου ή χωρίς να έχει κάνει ύπαρχος στο ίδιο ή αδελφό πλοίο,πράγματα αυτονόητα στην εμπορική ναυτιλία.Το λέω όχι ότι ξέρω κάτι αλλά από εμπειρία  κατά την θητεία μου.
Στο Α/Γ ΚΩΣ που ήμουνα,ο αρχικός κυβερνήτης "καβάλλησε" τσαμαδούρα κ δεν είχε κυβερνήσει άλλο καράβι.Ο αντικαταστάτης του πήγε μετά υπασπιστής του Σαρτζετάκη.
Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει ακόμα αλλά στον καιρό μου συνέβαινε,ο κάθε κυβερνήτης ζητούσε... 4-5 Ρ/Κ γιά να δέσει,λες κ ήταν το QUEEN ELIZABETH! Αυτά όλα λένε κάτι.
Γιά να μην παρεξηγούμεθα,υπάρχουν καλοί κ άξιοι κυβερνήτες στο ΠΝ τους οποίους πραγματικά έχουμε θαυμάσει.

----------


## Joyrider

Βίκτωρα να πω ότι έχεις άδικο; Ψέματα θα πω...
Πάντως το παλμαρέ του κυβερνήτη είναι διαθέσιμο on-line και ελεύθερα, μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό και σε μάχιμα πλοία μέχρι τώρα. Από 25/8/2015 είναι κυβερνήτης στον Κανάρη, λογικά το ξέρει καλά το πλοίο. 

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/viogra...steriu-pn.html

----------


## sv1xv

> Σε σύσκεψη υπό τον υπουργό Εθνικής ¶μυνας Πάνο Καμμένο, παρουσία των αρχηγών ΓΕΕΘΑ και ΓΕΝ, ο κ. Καμμένος ζήτησε να αποδοθούν άμεσα οι ευθύνες για τη προσάραξη της φρεγάτας του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού «Κανάρης» στη νησίδα Αταλάντη. Ο υπουργός μάλιστα, ξεκαθάρισε ότι δεν θα υπάρξει καμία ανοχή για το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός.


Εκτός από αυτές τις κραυγές και τις κορώνες (νομίζω είναι γραμμένες στο Εγκόλπιο του καλού Πολιτικού, και τις ανασύρουν όταν χρειάζεται), θα ήθελα να ακούσω ότι εγκρίθηκε η αναγκαία δαπάνη για την επισκευή, δεδομένου ότι στην παρούσα συγκυρία δεν είναι αυτονόητο.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Τέλος ο κυβερνήτης της φρεγάτας «Κανάρης»*Το Ανώτατο Ναυτικό Συμβούλιο συνεδριάζει για την επιλογή νέου κυβερνήτη ενώ θα αντικατασταθεί και ο διευθυντής Ναυτιλίας-Κατεύθυνσης του πλοίου.
_Δημοσιεύθηκε: 3 Νοεμβρίου 2017 - 19:44_



*100**7**0**0*

Καρατομήθηκε ο κυβερνήτης της φρεγάτας «Κανάρης» , μετά από σειρά συσκέψεων με τους αρχηγούς ΓΕΕΘΑ και ΓΕΝ είχε ο υπουργός Εθνικής ¶μυνας Πάνος Καμμένος, όπου συζητήθηκε εκτενώς το θέμα της προσάραξης της φρεγάτας ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ , σε αβαθή ανοιχτά της Ψυττάλεια. 
Το Ανώτατο Ναυτικό Συμβούλιο συνεδριάζει για την επιλογή νέου κυβερνήτη ενώ θα αντικατασταθεί και ο διευθυντής Ναυτιλίας-Κατεύθυνσης του πλοίου. Παράλληλα έχει διαταχθεί ΕΔΕ για την εξακρίβωση των συνθηκών για την προσάραξη της φρεγάτας, ενώ ήδη έχει συσταθεί επιτροπή εμπειρογνωμόνων.
Ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι ο κυβερνήτης της φρεγάτας *είχε αναλάβει πρόσφατα τη διοίκηση του πολεμικού πλοίου* και ο συγκεκριμένος πλους ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα ταξίδια που είχε την ευθύνη ως κυβερνήτης.
Σύμφωνα με πηγές του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ, θεωρήθηκε αδιανόητο να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο και μάλιστα στο Σαρωνικό και ως εκ τούτου πρόκειται "να πέσουν κεφάλια".
*Το χρονικό του ατυχήματος**06:15* Το πλοίο πλέει στο δίαυλο ανοιχτά της Ψυττάλειας. Από λάθος υπολογισμό το «Κανάρης» κατευθύνεται πάνω σε ξέρα στη νησίδα Αταλάντη. Μία ξέρα, όχι μόνο χαρτογραφημένη, αλλά και ευδιάκριτη, αφού πάνω της έχει προειδοποιητικά φανάρια.
Μόλις γίνεται αντιληπτό το λάθος, το πλοίο κάνει έναν *απότομο ελιγμό*, ανάποδα και δεξιά. Ωστόσο η φρεγάτα πέφτει πάνω στην ξέρα με την πλώρη και το πλοίο ακινητοποιείται.
Αμέσως σήμανε συναγερμός και ξεκίνησε επιθεώρηση του πλοίου για ζημιές, ρωγμές, εισροή υδάτων ή διαρροή καυσίμων.
Η φρεγάτα όμως δεν μπορούσε να ξεκολλήσει από το βράχο και στο σημείο έσπευσαν τρία ρυμουλκά του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, τα οποία όμως δεν κατάφεραν να το αποκολλήσουν και τελικά χρειάστηκε η συνδρομή ισχυρού ιδιωτικού ρυμουλκού.
Τελικά, η φρεγάτα έδεσε στη βάση της στο ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας και αμέσως ξεκίνησαν οι απαραίτητες διαδικασίες προκειμένου να *ξεφορτωθούν πυρομαχικά και καύσιμα*, ώστε το πλοίο να μπει στην ειδική δεξαμενή ώστε να σηκωθεί για να διαπιστωθεί η έκταση των ζημιών, αλλά και η πιθανή ύπαρξη ρηγμάτων.
Σίγουρα ζημιές έχει υποστεί το σόναρ που βρίσκεται στην πλώρη της φρεγάτας και χρησιμοποιείται για ανθυποβρυχιακές επιχειρήσεις.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βίκτωρα να πω ότι έχεις άδικο; Ψέματα θα πω...
> Πάντως το παλμαρέ του κυβερνήτη είναι διαθέσιμο on-line και ελεύθερα, μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό και σε μάχιμα πλοία μέχρι τώρα. Από 25/8/2015 είναι κυβερνήτης στον Κανάρη, λογικά το ξέρει καλά το πλοίο. 
> 
> http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/viogra...steriu-pn.html


Φίλε Joyrider έκανε σε 7 καράβια από τα οποία 2 Κortenaer, στη μία ύπαρχος κ κυβερνήτης σε κανονιοφόρο.Μετά κάτι χρονάκια σε υπηρεσίες ξηράς.Αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα του Ελληνικού ΠΝ,είναι παγκόσμιο,βλέπουμε τι γίνεται με τους Αμερικάνους,πρόσφατα τα με τα 2 Α.Βurke αλλά κ  παλιότερα.
Τα ναυτικά όλου του κόσμου λόγω της οργάνωσής τους αλλά κ γιά να έχουν τα στελέχη πιό σφαιρική κατάρτιση,τα μεταθέτουν εδώ κ εκεί.
Δλδ ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να είναι στρατιωτικά επαρκής.

Ένα άλλο πρόβλημα είναι η τυπολατρεία που έχει σαν συνέπεια την έλλειψη ευελιξίας στη σκέψη κ στις ενέργειες.Δύο παραδείγματα:
Πριν χρόνια συγκάτοικος στη πολυκατοικία μου,έμπειρος πιλότος στο λιμάνι έβαλε ένα από τα LPD κλάσης Fearless,μου λέει:
Άσε,έβαλα μέσα μιά εγγλέζικη Ναυκρατούσα κ ο κυβερνήτης μου τα έπρηξε. Μη έτσι,όχι αυτό κλπ
Στην θητεία μου,παραλαβή-παράδοση κυβερνήτου κ ταξίδι γιά να το δει ο καινούργιος.Καλή ώρα βγαίναμε από τον εν λόγω δίαυλο κ εγώ στην κόντρα γέφυρα λόγω χόμπυ να βλέπω τα καράβια. Μέσα στο διαυλο (κακώς) κινείται αργά από αριστερά μας κ πλώρα ένα τάνκερ 90000 τόν το οποίο μόλις μας  βλέπει,φουντάρει κ εν συνέχεια κάνει ανάποδα αλλά πού να σταματήσει! Ο δικός μας συνεχίζει απτόητος! Κ ακούω από το VHF
τον εξής διάλογο "116 από ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟΣ αν νομίζετε ναυτικό να σταματήσει 100άρι βαπόρι,είσαστε γελασμένοι! " απάντηση "εδώ είναι δίαυλος γιά πολεμικά...". Δεν κάναμε τον παραμικρό ελιγμό αποφυγής κ τελικά στά 100 μέτρα,κάναμε κ εμείς ανάποδα.Θα μας πατούσε με την μπάλα κ θα πηγαίναμε αδιάβαστοι σαν το ΜΕΡΛΙΝ!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Kάπου διάβασα ότι ο συγκεκριμένος είχε λίγες μέρες πιάσει κυβερνήτης.





> Πάντως το παλμαρέ του κυβερνήτη είναι διαθέσιμο on-line και ελεύθερα, μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό και σε μάχιμα πλοία μέχρι τώρα. Από _25/8/2015_ είναι κυβερνήτης στον Κανάρη, λογικά το ξέρει καλά το πλοίο. 
> 
> http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/viogra...steriu-pn.html





> *Τέλος ο κυβερνήτης της φρεγάτας «Κανάρης»*
> Ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι ο κυβερνήτης της φρεγάτας *είχε αναλάβει πρόσφατα τη διοίκηση του πολεμικού πλοίου* και ο συγκεκριμένος πλους ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα ταξίδια που είχε την ευθύνη ως κυβερνήτης.
> ΠΗΓΗ


Τελικά γνωρίζουμε τι ισχύει ??? Αν πράγματι ο συγκεκριμμένος αξιωματικός ήταν κυβερνήτης στο _ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ_ από τον Αύγουστο του _2015_, δεν μπορεί να θεωρείται ότι "πρόσφατα είχε αναλάβει την διοίκηση του".

----------


## Joyrider

> Τελικά γνωρίζουμε τι ισχύει ??? Αν πράγματι ο συγκεκριμμένος αξιωματικός ήταν κυβερνήτης στο _ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ_ από τον Αύγουστο του _2015_, δεν μπορεί να θεωρείται ότι "πρόσφατα είχε αναλάβει την διοίκηση του".



Ορίστε η επίσημη λίστα Κυβερνητών της Φ/Γ Κανάρης από την παραλαβή της στην Ολλανδία μέχρι σήμερα, από το επίσημο site του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.
Αυτήν θεωρώ και προφανώς είναι αληθής και όχι οι μπούρδες των δημοσιογράφων για το φιλοθέαμον κοινό που ψοφάει για αίμα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Joyrider
> 
> 
> Βίκτωρα να πω ότι έχεις άδικο; Ψέματα θα πω...
> Πάντως το παλμαρέ του κυβερνήτη είναι διαθέσιμο on-line και ελεύθερα,  μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό και σε μάχιμα πλοία μέχρι τώρα. Από 25/8/2015  είναι κυβερνήτης στον Κανάρη, λογικά το ξέρει καλά το πλοίο. 
> 
> http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/viogra...steriu-pn.html
> 
> 
> ...


Αν ισχύει ότι ο Κυβερνήτης ανέλαβε πρόσφατα τότε στη σελίδα του ΠΝ έχει το βιογραφικό του προηγούμενου Κυβερνήτη και δεν έχει ενημερωθεί η σελίδα.

¨οντως από στρατιωτικές γνώσεις ο Κυβερνήτης μπορεί να είναι επαρκής. Και ο Τούμπας είχε ρίξει έξω το θρυλικό αντιτορπιλικό Αδρίας τον Αύγουστο του 1942 αλλά είχε ένδοξη στρατιωτική δράση μετά. Και όπως περιγράφει ο Τούμπας στο βιβλίο του Εχθρός εν όψει είχε ρίξει έξω πλοίο δύο φορές ο τότε διοικητής αντιτορπιλικών υποναύαρχος (τότε) Robert Lindsay Burnettείχε ρίξει δύο φορές έξω πλοίο στην καριέρα του αλλά δεν τον εμπόδισε να έχει ένδοξη δράση στις νηοπομπές της βόρειας θάλασσας προς το Μουμανσκ και στη βύθιση του γερμανικού θωρηκτού Scharnhorst. Ας δούμε πως περιγράφει τη συναντηση με το ναύαρχο ο Τούμπας στο βιβλίο του (που μπορείτε να διαβάσετε *εδώ*):

_-243-1024.jpg__-246-1024.jpg

_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αν ισχύει ότι ο Κυβερνήτης ανέλαβε πρόσφατα τότε στη σελίδα του ΠΝ έχει το βιογραφικό του προηγούμενου Κυβερνήτη και δεν έχει ενημερωθεί η σελίδα.


Αυτό είναι και το πιθανότερο, για να μην πω βέβαιο. Αν διαβάσουμε τον πίνακα με τους διατελέσαντες κυβερνήτες από το 2002 μέχρι σήμερα που παρέθεσε παραπάνω ο Joyrider, θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι κανένας δεν είχε παραμείνει στην θέση του πέραν του ενός χρόνου και οκτώ μηνών (το πολύ). Λογικά λοιπόν, ο "σημερινός" κυβερνήτης που αναφέρεται στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ να έχει αναλάβει καθήκοντα τον Αύγουστο του 2015, πρέπει να έχει αντικατασταθεί σχετικά πρόσφατα, χωρίς όμως να έχει ενημερωθεί παράλληλα και η ιστοσελίδα (διόλου παράξενο για τα ελληνικά τουλάχιστον δεδομένα).

----------


## Joyrider

Λογικές οι επισημάνσεις σας, μέχρι όμως να μαθευτεί, αν μαθευτεί ποτέ, πότε ανέλαβε πραγματικά ο κυβερνήτης εγώ θα πιστεύω το site του ΠΝ.
Αλλη μια σκέψη που περνάει από το μυαλό μου είναι πως ίσως να έχει αυξηθεί ο χρόνος παραμονής σε μάχιμες θέσεις στα στελέχη των μονάδων λόγω των μαζικών αποχωρήσεων γενικά στις ΕΔ και στα ΣΑ, από το 2011 έως σήμερα. 
Από προσωπική εμπειρία πάντως κλείνω ήδη τον τρίτο χρόνο στην διοίκηση της υπηρεσίας που προϊσταμαι και περπατάω στον τέταρτο, όταν ο μέσος όρος είναι το ένα έτος και κάτι, και αυτό συμβαίνει σε πάρα πολλές υπήρεσίες κάποια χρόνια τώρα, ακριβώς επειδή δεν υπάρχουν στελέχη...

Πάντως αν βγει κάποιο πόρισμα από το ΠΝ θα ήθελα να το διαβάσω, γιατί δεν μου αρέσει να εξευτελίζεται με τέτοιες παιδαριώδεις ενέργειες, το σώμα που υπηρέτησα την στρατιωτική μου θητεία και το αγαπώ.

----------


## tomcat

Αγαπητοί φίλοιθα μου επιτρέψετε να σας ενημερώσω ότι ο κυβερνήτης του Κανάρη ΔΕΝ είναι οΑστερίου. Δεν έχει νομίζω σημασία το όνομα του κυβερνήτη ούτε βέβαια και το όνοματης υποπλοιάρχου με καθήκοντα διευθυντού "ΝΚ".
Κρίμα για το περιστατικό που έρχεται να ακυρώσει αρκετά χρόνια καριέρας ειδικάγια έναν αντιπλοίαρχο του Π.Ν. Να σημειωθεί επίσης ότι επειδή οι τάξεις των αντιπλοιάρχωνείναι πολύ μεγάλες σε άτομα και οι μονάδες του στόλου δεδομένες , το να ανατεθείη διοίκηση σε κάποιον να γίνει κυβερνήτης φρεγάτας σημαίνει ότι έχει γίνει αρκετόκοσκίνισμα πιο πριν και έχουν ληφθεί υπόψη αρκετοί παράγοντες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι θα μου επιτρέψετε να σας ενημερώσω ότι ο κυβερνήτης του Κανάρη ΔΕΝ είναι ο Αστερίου. Δεν έχει νομίζω σημασία το όνομα του κυβερνήτη ούτε βέβαια και το όνομα της υποπλοιάρχου με καθήκοντα διευθυντού "ΝΚ".


ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ σημασία δεν έχουν τα ονόματα, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την δική μου άποψη, και είναι πράγματι κρίμα χρόνια καριέρας να αμαυρώνονται από μία άτυχη στιγμή που μπορεί να τύχει σε οποιονδήποτε επαγγελματία οποιουδήποτε τομέα - κλάδου εργασίας. Το τραγικό όμως στην συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση, δεν είναι μόνο το ότι είχε παραμείνει στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ ως σημερινός κυβερνήτης της φρεγάτας ο προηγούμενος αξιωματικός, αλλά το ότι τρεις ημέρες μετά το περιστατικό δεν έγινε καμία ενέργεια είτε να διορθωθεί αυτό το λάθος, είτε για να αποσυρθεί εντελώς αυτή η σελίδα ώστε να μην εκτίθεται άδικα ένας άνθρωπος που εκ των πραγμάτων δεν έφερε καμία απολύτως ευθύνη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> γιατί δεν μου αρέσει να εξευτελίζεται με τέτοιες παιδαριώδεις ενέργειες, το σώμα που υπηρέτησα την στρατιωτική μου θητεία και το αγαπώ.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα κ εγώ αγαπώ το ΠΝ  Ειλικρινά πονάω γιά αυτά που συμβαίνουν.

----------


## leo85

Όσοι έχουν υπηρετήσει στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό πιστεύω ότι πονάνε, γιατί και εγώ το αγάπησα και το αγαπώ, και πονάω.....

----------


## despo

Φυσικά και πονάμε όλοι εμείς που περάσαμε -οχι σαν 'μουσαφιραίοι' των λίγων μηνών- 28 ολόκληρους μήνες σε καλές και κακές στιγμές, αλλά ομως τέτοια δυσάρεστα γεγονότα μόνο θλίψη μπορούν να προκαλούν...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Προσάραξη μεγάλης μονάδας του ΠΝ ευτυχώς δεν έχει συμβεί στο κοντινό παρελθόν.Εύχομαι να είναι η τελευταία.
Παλιότερα είχαμε τα εξής,αν θυμάμαι καλά:
T/K  Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ Ιούνιος 1911 Ντέβονπορτ Αγγλίας ,Α/Τ ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ Μάρτιος 1921 Παξιμάδι Μήλου,Α/Γ ΛΕΣΒΟΣ LST37 Ιανουάριος 1944
Μπιζέρτα Τυνησίας.Τα 2 τελευταία δυστυχώς ολική απώλεια.

----------


## Ellinis

> Προσάραξη μεγάλης μονάδας του ΠΝ ευτυχώς δεν έχει συμβεί στο κοντινό παρελθόν.Εύχομαι να είναι η τελευταία.
> Παλιότερα είχαμε τα εξής,αν θυμάμαι καλά:
> T/K  Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ Ιούνιος 1911 Ντέβονπορτ Αγγλίας ,Α/Τ ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ Μάρτιος 1921 Παξιμάδι Μήλου,Α/Γ ΛΕΣΒΟΣ LST37 Ιανουάριος 1944
> Μπιζέρτα Τυνησίας.Τα 2 τελευταία δυστυχώς ολική απώλεια.


Πρόσθεσε και το ΠΑΝΟΡΜΟΣ στην Αίγινα, επίσης ολική απώλεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρόσθεσε και το ΠΑΝΟΡΜΟΣ στην Αίγινα, επίσης ολική απώλεια.


To γνωρίζω αλλά τα Τ/Β,όχι τα πρώην Α/Τ,θεωρούνται μικρές μονάδες.Από εκεί κ ύστερα να'χουμε να γράφουμε! :Smile New:

----------


## Ellinis

Με την ευκαιρία στο νέο τεύχος της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης υπάρχει συγκεντρωμένο το υλικό που είχε παλιότερα δημοσιευθεί σε συνέχειες για τα ναυτικά ατυχήματα του Π.Ν.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Σχετικα με την Φ/Γ ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ

_http://www.onalert.gr/stories/fregat...o-aigaio/63408

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Σχετικα με την Φ/Γ ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ
> 
> _http://www.onalert.gr/stories/fregat...o-aigaio/63408


'Oντως κ εγώ πληροφορήθηκα αυτή την χαρμόσυνη είδηση η οποία θέτει τέρμα στην αγωνία ημών που ενδιαφερόμαστε γιά το ΠΝ.
Η Φ/Γ ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ σε λίγους μήνες θα είναι κ πάλι επιχειρησιακή!

----------


## manolis2

https://defencereview.gr/i-fregata-k...emiko-naytiko/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ ευχάριστη είδηση!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ερώτηση : H φρεγάτα _ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ_ από την οποία "πάρθηκαν τα απαραίτητα", είναι ανενεργή - παροπλισμένη ???

----------


## Orpheas

Ναι 5 χρονια . http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/enimer...%9D%CE%91.html

----------


## Ellinis

Nαι είναι από καιρό παροπλισμένη στη Σούδα και ήδη κανιβαλισμένη. Κάποιες φήμες την ήθελαν να βυθίζεται σκόπιμα προκειμένου να δημιουργηθεί ένας καταδυτικός προορσιμός κάπου στην Κρήτη.

----------


## Orpheas

Στην Αττικη ειναι οχι στη Σούδα,το που μερικοι το εχουν δει,δε το γράφω ομως.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ερώτηση : H φρεγάτα _ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ_ από την οποία "πάρθηκαν τα απαραίτητα", είναι ανενεργή - παροπλισμένη ???


Αν κ το νεώτερο πλοίο της κλάσης,είχε την ατυχία να παροπλιστεί το 2013 λόγω προβλήματος στούς μειωτήρες.
Είναι ευτύχημα που κατέστη δυνατή αυτή η "μεταμόσχευση" αφού το σόναρ SQS-505 είναι τεχνολογίας δεκαετίας 70,δυσεύρετο δλδ άρα κ η πιθανή απόκτησή του από παλιατζήδες θα ήταν δαπανηρή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Nαι είναι από καιρό παροπλισμένη στη Σούδα και ήδη κανιβαλισμένη. Κάποιες φήμες την ήθελαν να βυθίζεται σκόπιμα προκειμένου να δημιουργηθεί ένας καταδυτικός προορσιμός κάπου στην Κρήτη.


Πιστεύω θα υπάρχει μέχρι να αρχίσουν να παροπλίζονται τα ενεργά της κλάσης.Όταν αποφασίστηκε ο παροπλισμός της ήταν στον ΝΚ κ ρυμουλκήθηκε στον ΝΣ απ' όπου οι φωτό της τελετής παροπλισμού (ποστ 175 ) .Νομίζω εκεί παραμένει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01844.jpgDSC01846.jpg 8-9/12/2018

Στην εορτή του Ναυτικού.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Παρμενίων 2019: Η φρεγάτα «Έλλη» προσάραξε σε αβαθή στη Σαμοθράκη*

*Δεν υπήρξαν τραυματισμοί - Ακυρώθηκε το αποβατικό σκέλος της άσκησης*

ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
7:17
04/10/2019



Προσάραξε σε αβαθή στην περιοχή Καμαριώτισσα της Σαμοθράκης, στις 3:30 περίπου, τα ξημερώματα, η *φρεγάτα Έλλη.*
Το πλοίο δεν έχει υποστεί ζημιές. Το πλοίο αποκολλήθηκε, θα διεξαχθεί πραγματογνωμοσύνη για να εξακριβωθούν τα αίτια και οι συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες σημειώθηκε το περιστατικό.
Δεν υπήρξαν τραυματισμοί ωστόσο ελήφθη η απόφαση να μην διεξαχθεί το αποβατικό σκέλος της άσκησης Παρμενίων, το χερσαίο τελικό σκέλος της οποίας παρακολούθησε χθες ο *πρωθυπουργός της χώρας Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης.*
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## sv1xv

> Το πλοίο δεν έχει υποστεί ζημιές. Το πλοίο αποκολλήθηκε...


Αμφιβάλλω αν το sonar επιβίωσε, και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η δυνατότητα αντικατάστασης του είναι ανύπαρκτη.

----------


## sv1xv

Μια αεροφωτογραφία της φρεγάτας ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ F464 στον Σαρωνικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αμφιβάλλω αν το sonar επιβίωσε, και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η δυνατότητα αντικατάστασης του είναι ανύπαρκτη.


Εξαρτάται από το  πως κόλλησε.Πάντως ας ελπίσουμε ότι έχουν spare από  τα  Εμιράτα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η Φρεγατα ΕΛΛΗ F 450 σε κλιμακα 1/350,το μοντελο κατασκευαστηκε απο το εξαιρετικο κιτ ρητινης της_ *masterpieces

*IMG_0611  ELLI.jpgIMG_0612ELLI.jpgIMG_0615ELLI.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Η Φρεγατα ΕΛΛΗ F 450 σε κλιμακα 1/350,το μοντελο κατασκευαστηκε απο το εξαιρετικο κιτ ρητινης της_ *masterpieces
> 
> *IMG_0611  ELLI.jpgIMG_0612ELLI.jpgIMG_0615ELLI.jpg


Συγχαρητήρια φιλε.Είναι τροποποίηση μοντέλου ολλανδικής Kortenaer;;
Mιά παρατήρηση τωρα το πλοίο όπως κ μερικά της κλάσης δέχεται ε/π Aegean Hawk.

----------


## tomcat

Μπραβο αγαπητε φιλε για την υπεροχη δουλεια σου. Το μοντελο σου δειχνει παρα πολυ ωραιο και αν μου επιτρεπεις μονο μια επισήμανση  θα ελεγα μηπως θα επρεπε τα μαστιγια των κεραιων να ειναι λιγο πιο λεπτα. Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις και εφοσον θες να μπεις σε μια τετοια απαιτητικη εργασια θα προτεινα να τρυπησεις τις βασεις των κεραιων και κατοπιν να βαλεις πολυ λεπτο συρμα ειδικο για να αναπαριστα τετοιες λεπτομερειες. Επισης τα ε/π ΑΒ-212 ειναι βαμενα γκρι πλεων οπως τα S-70 .

----------


## manolis2

> Συγχαρητήρια φιλε.Είναι τροποποίηση μοντέλου ολλανδικής Kortenaer;;
> Mιά παρατήρηση τωρα το πλοίο όπως κ μερικά της κλάσης δέχεται ε/π Aegean Hawk.


Προφανως ειναι απο τροποποίηση μοντέλου ολλανδικής Kortenaer γιατι δεν εχει την προεκταση του υποστεγου ελικοπτερων που εχουν οι ελληνικες. Εξαιρετικη δουλεια παντως!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Συγχαρητήρια φιλε.Είναι τροποποίηση μοντέλου ολλανδικής Kortenaer;;
> Mιά παρατήρηση τωρα το πλοίο όπως κ μερικά της κλάσης δέχεται ε/π Aegean Hawk.


_Το κιτ δινει την δυνατοτητα  για   κατασκευη των Φρεγατων  ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ. ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ.ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ.ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ ΦΩΚΑΣ οποτε ειναι τροποποιηση  απο batch  III_

----------


## Blitz-X

Το εξαιρετικό μοντέλο είναι της ελληνικής εταιρίας YS Masterpieces, του Γιάννη Σαγιαδινού. Η οποία πέραν των άλλων καραβιών και φιγουρών ρητίνης, παράγει και το Αβέρωφ σε 1/350 και 1/700.

http://www.ysmasterpieces.com/#/brand/20/category/80

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το εξαιρετικό μοντέλο είναι της ελληνικής εταιρίας YS Masterpieces, του Γιάννη Σαγιαδινού. Η οποία πέραν των άλλων καραβιών και φιγουρών ρητίνης, παράγει και το Αβέρωφ σε 1/350 και 1/700.
> 
> http://www.ysmasterpieces.com/#/brand/20/category/80
> 
> *β€‹ΜΦΧ*


_Πραγματικα εξαιρετικο κιτ!_

PC060261.JPG

----------


## sv1xv

Eisenhower Strike Group Exercises with Hellenic Navy

https://www.c6f.navy.mil/Press-Room/...hellenic-navy/

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Η  Φρεγατα  ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ F463 απο το ShipSpotting




_ http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2375357

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η φρεγάτα Μπουμπουλινα παρέληφθηκε στην Ολανδία τουν Δεκέμβρίο του 1991 και μετα από εκπαίδευση του πληρώματος ηρθε στην Ελλάδα τον Απρίλιο του 1992. Το πρώτο ελληνικό λιμάνοι που έπισε (κατέπλευσε) ηταν η πατίδα της Μουμπουλίνας στις Σπέτσες. Εκέι υποδέχτηκεν και συνόδευσαν το πλοίο καΐκια και θαλάσια ταξί όπως είανι η νησιώτικη παρτάδοση. Έφτασε μάλιστα στις 3 Απριλίου στην επαιτιο δηλαδή του ξεσπάσματος της Επανάστασης στις Σπέτσες 3-4-1821. Μάλιστα στο θαλάσσιο ταξί που βλέπουμε και τη σημαία που είχε υψώσε τότε η Μπουμπουλίνα στα πλοία της.Οι φωτογραφίες από το τεύχος 534 της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης:
Pages from 534.jpgPages from 534-2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η νεώτερη κ μοναδική Kortenaer που παροπλίστηκε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η Φρεγατα_ _ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ F 451_ _σε κλιμακα 1/350,το μοντελο κατασκευαστηκε απο το εξαιρετικο κιτ ρητινης της masterpieces  

_PC131216L.jpgPC131217L.jpgPC131222L.jpgPC131224L.jpgPC131230L.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Η Φρεγατα_ _ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ F 451_ _σε κλιμακα 1/350,το μοντελο κατασκευαστηκε απο το εξαιρετικο κιτ ρητινης της masterpieces  
> 
> _PC131216L.jpgPC131217L.jpgPC131222L.jpgPC131224L.jpgPC131230L.jpg


Eξαιρετικό φίλε,βλέπω το ε/π είναι Aegean Hawk το οποίο επιβαίνει τελευταία σε μερικές από τις τύπου S.
Η εταιρεία προσφέρει μοντέλο του ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ή είναι τροποποίηση ολλανδικήςΦ/Γ;;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ναι φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ η εταιρεια προσφερει μοντελο ΕΛΛΗ και ΛΗΜΝΟΣ_

----------


## tomcat

Συγχαρητήρια φίλε ΑΠΟΛΛΟΝ για το μοντέλο σου.

----------


## Blitz-X

Μπράβο, όμορφη κατασκευή!!!

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ευχαριστω  για τα καλα σας σχολια!!!_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε  τευχος Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης του 1981 βλέπουμε τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες της φρεγάτας Έλλη στην Ολλανδία πρίν παραληφθεί από το ΠΝ.
Pages from 411.jpgΠηγή

Βλέπουμε την ελληνική σημαία στο σηματόσχοινο που αντιστοιχεί στο πίκο του πλωριού άλμπουρου (κέρας του πρωραίου ιστού για το ΠΝ) στη συνηθισμένη θέση της όπως βλέπουμε και στο μοντέλο του T.S.S. APOLLON στην προηγούμενη σελίδα. Αλλά στη γαλέτα (επίμηλο για το ΠΝ) έχει και την ολλανδική σημαία! Κανοικ΄αυτό δέιχενι ότι είναι ελληνικο πολεμικό λέια του ολλανδικού ναυτικού αφού η μία σημαία είναι στο ίδιο άλμπουρο η μιαψηλοτερα από την άλλη. Αλλά ίσως είχε ακόμα καθεστός εμπορικού πλοίου αφού δεν είχε παραληφθεί.Αν δεν διακρίνεται στη συνημμένη εικόνα δείτε στη σελίδα 131 του pdf της πηγής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μα τα πολεμικά πριν παραδοθούν,έχουν καθεστώς εμπορικού.Αυτό φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στα ναυπηγηθέντα στη Βρετανία όπου τα μη παραδοθέντα έχουν την σημαία του εμπορικού ναυτικού ( Red Ensign ).
Στην Γερμανία μάλιστα γράφουν κ λιμένα νηολογίου!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Elli F450-05.jpgLimnos F451-01.jpg
EΛΛΗ,ΛΗΜΝΟΣ από το photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Adrias F459-05.jpg
AΔΡΙΑΣ,ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ από το photoship

----------

